# Ray Donovan - Showtime - June 30



## Ladybug09

I just saw the clip for the show and it looks like it's going to be really good. It has Liev Shieber and Angelina Jolie's dad in it.

The theme is kinda gangsta style but that's as far as I can tell.


----------



## Shoegal30

yes, I saw this preview.  Looks like it's going to be really good! I will be checking this out as well.


----------



## deltalady

Did anyone watch this last night?  I thought it was good.  Looks like it has promise.


----------



## Cindi

I have it on Tivo to watch tonight. Love Liev Schreiber.


----------



## Deco

I tried to watch it, but it didn't grab me.  Love Liev, but the show itself was a bit hoaky.  I have a hard time getting invested in the woes and shenanigans of hollywood types.  it's like they took Entourage, made it more gory and tried it give it soul-torturing gravitas.  It takes itself too seriously, yet the subject matter/premise is frivolous.


----------



## Ladybug09

There is already a thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/ray-donovan-showtime-june-30-a-817740.html


----------



## Ladybug09

bump.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Have it recorded but didn't stay up to watch! Can anyone recommend it?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Decophile said:


> I tried to watch it, but it didn't grab me.  Love Liev, but the show itself was a bit hoaky.  I have a hard time getting invested in the woes and shenanigans of hollywood types.  it's like they took Entourage, made it more gory and tried it give it soul-torturing gravitas.  It takes itself too seriously, yet the subject matter/premise is frivolous.



Good observation.  To me it's a cross between Entourage and the Sopranos.  We've got Liev as Tony, and his dad as Uncle Junior plopped down in the middle of the bad boys of Entourage.  I didn't see much new to hold my attention.


----------



## Shoegal30

I liked it.  It has been compared to Entourage but I never watched that to give an honest comparison. But it does seem like it's going to be a good show....


----------



## Cindi

I really liked the first episode. I will definitely be watching.


----------



## Shoegal30

I'm so pumped I was looking for the 2d ep on demand but then I thought duh!


----------



## melissatrv

The jury is still out with me on this one.  I love Liev and think he is great in everything he is in.  However, a couple things didn't sit quite well.  One I was born and raised in the Boston area, though I have been living in the south for 12 years.  And those Boston accents are just BAD!!! The wife is so over the top with hers.   Liev is more subtle but still not there, but I would rather have subtle than over the top....honestly I cannot even understand what his wife is saying and I just got back from Boston 2 days earlier. I don't know what it is but actors just cannot get this right.  The only time I have ever seen anyone authentic except Ben and Matt is the actress who played the Mom of the girl who was missing in Gone Baby Gone.  And I heard she is not from there but she got it dead on

That aside....I did not get the creepy music at the end when the daughter was hugging his Dad.  He has indicated that his father is bad but it sounded like Godfather music.  It is just didn't warrant that just yet as we really do not know what he is about.  Yeah he killed a priest but it sounds like the priest molested one of the sons?  And why on earth would the wife allow the father in when Ray made him sound like Satan himself.  Did not get it.  And the Brittany Spears actress....all of a sudden she is stalking Ray?  And who is stalking her?  I thought it was the guy who hired Ray but then it turns out to be the green guy....I am lost.

Because I love Liev I will give it 3 episodes and see how I feel then.  I think my issue is mainly the wife. Wish they had someone different cast as she does not resonate with me.


----------



## Kansashalo

I loved the first episode so this show has made my DVR list.


----------



## melissatrv

I have not watched the second yet...anyone have thoughts on how this is progressing with episode 2?


----------



## lurkernomore

I like this show, and after watching the 2nd episode, you can tell it is definitely going to get darker as the season goes on. 
I am also from the Boston area (in NH now), and the accents don't bother me.


----------



## kateincali

melissatrv said:


> I have not watched the second yet...anyone have thoughts on how this is progressing with episode 2?


I liked the second episode but agree that the wife was miscast. I usually like Paula Malcomson but I also grew up in the Boston area, and while I'm used to the accent being butchered by everyone, hers is especially awful and it's distracting. Maybe she'll grow into it.


----------



## gelbergirl

I need to check this out - thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Kansashalo

So what the deal with having his half brother beat up?  I couldn't clearly see who it was in the picture.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

It was the half-brother in the surveillance video breaking in, Mickey (dad) in the car waiting. They had delivered a picture of Mickey and the actor guy into his house, and that's what they stapled on his chest.


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks sarahloveslouis! It makes sense now


----------



## Kansashalo

Liev's alpha male sexiness is getting to me!








Ok, back to the show.....

So the FBI guy is really a hitman?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Kansashalo said:


> Liev's alpha male sexiness is getting to me!


 
AMEN!! I told my husband "no wonder the little pop star is so obsessed with him! Me-OW!" - he just rolled his eyes at me.


----------



## Cindi

LOL! I told my hubby Liev is a good actor. Much eye rolling and an uh huh. 






sarahloveslouis said:


> AMEN!! I told my husband "no wonder the little pop star is so obsessed with him! Me-OW!" - he just rolled his eyes at me.


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh yes - I totally tune in just for the acting.


----------



## limom

Anyone watching?
Last epi was interresting...


----------



## sasha671

limom said:


> Anyone watching?
> Last epi was interresting...



Just watched it. I feel sorry for Bunchy. He is messed up. And why is Terry still playing these games with that nurse? He knows she is lying to him. Feel bad for ray's kids to see their father like that but they are out of control


----------



## limom

James Wood coming to get Jon Voight's character is the icing on the cake...
This show is good.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

It's a very good show but I would LOVE to see more of Ray doing his "fixing" job, and *definitely* more Katherine Moennig.


----------



## limom

sarahloveslouis said:


> It's a very good show but I would LOVE to see more of Ray doing his "fixing" job, and *definitely* more Katherine Moennig.



Yes, please. More fixing and more cray Hollywood stories.
 Hopefully, they are building her character up.
They are going to Boston next week... To introduce James Wood character.
This is going to get even better, imo.
What do you think about the accents?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

limom said:


> Yes, please. More fixing and more cray Hollywood stories.
> Hopefully, they are building her character up.
> They are going to Boston next week... To introduce James Wood character.
> This is going to get even better, imo.
> What do you think about the accents?


 
Accents... ehhhhh. Paula Malcomson isn't doing a fab job of Boston, IMO. The brothers, though, do well!



My heart breaks for Terry in his predicament with the girlfriend, and that he is choosing to continue on with her game just to have some companionship. :cry:


----------



## limom

sarahloveslouis said:


> Accents... ehhhhh. Paula Malcomson isn't doing a fab job of Boston, IMO. The brothers, though, do well!
> 
> 
> 
> My heart breaks for Terry in his predicament with the girlfriend, and that he is choosing to continue on with her game just to have some companionship. :cry:



What a sad bunch of brothers.. What is the deal with Ray?


----------



## Kansashalo

limom said:


> James Wood coming to get Jon Voight's character is the icing on the cake...
> This show is good.



I can't WAIT for their interaction - I love to see two great actors work together.

Ok, am I the only person that is very unsatisfied on how the writers have framed up Abby (Ray's wife)?  I _*think *_they are trying to show how hard it is for Abby emotionally because while she find Ray's job disgusting, she enjoys the spoils of it all.  But I'm not quite sure.

And can they develop Mickey a bit more?  Am I really suppose to believe that he not only pitched a movie script to Sean, but that Sean is seriously going to make it just to keep Mickey quiet?  This whole thing is weird.

I like the show overall but some of the main characters need some "omph".


----------



## Shoegal30

Kansashalo said:


> I can't WAIT for their interaction - I love to see two great actors work together.
> 
> Ok, am I the only person that is very unsatisfied on how the writers have framed up Abby (Ray's wife)?  I _*think *_they are trying to show how hard it is for Abby emotionally because while she find Ray's job disgusting, she enjoys the spoils of it all.  But I'm not quite sure.
> 
> And can they develop Mickey a bit more?  Am I really suppose to believe that he not only pitched a movie script to Sean, but that Sean is seriously going to make it just to keep Mickey quiet?  This whole thing is weird.
> 
> I like the show overall but some of the main characters need some "omph".


I'm not sure what Abby's deal is?  She apparently knows that the Donovans are trouble because her parents didn't want her dating Ray back in the day.  She has to know that something is going on and she is so desperate for information!  However, she needs to learn how to be more sly and clever in terms of asking because whenever she asks someone a question about Ray and his work, she comes across as the dumb wife.  

I agree the characters do need more omph.  As far as Sully is concerned, I'm guessing that chick acts as his ears and eyes on the street, along with everyone else?  Considering he's been wanted for 20 years...is this supposed to be a nod to Whitey Bulger or something?


----------



## shalomjude

This is such a great show


----------



## Kansashalo

Ok, who is doing the writing for this show?  This last episode had too many unbelievable holes in it.


----------



## Cindi

And it's back!!! Anyone watch? I think it was one of the best episodes yet. That family is beyond messed up.


----------



## gracekelly

I still can't stand the wife. Jon Voight really owns this show.  He is amazing!

Ray is the only person in LA who can get to any destination in 15 min and drive to Rosarito Beach in an hour.


----------



## Sinarta

I watched. The wife seems as if she does not know anything that is going on with Ray, anything. I forsee the son going to jail.


----------



## gracekelly

Sinarta said:


> I watched. The wife seems as if she does not know anything that is going on with Ray, anything. I forsee the son going to jail.



She is going through a "guilty" phase at the moment because she wrote to Micky when he was in jail and is the reason why he showed up in California.  This will last a little while longer and then she will go back to being her usual even more annoying self.

The daughter is in more control of her emotions like her father and the son has a quick temper like his mother.  However he has the fast reflexes to go with the quick temper and that makes him get into trouble.  I think that Ray will discover some Achilles heel with the father of the boy who was injured, and that will be the end of that.  

I really like Avi and the girl who work for Ray.  Hope they get more to do this season.


----------



## honuhonu

Loved the first episode!  The ending was great when he took off his shirt, got the bat and went back in to the bar.   It was reminiscent of the pilot episode called "the bag or the bat."  The only part I didn't like was the ocean scene with Mickey hallucinating.  The wife is super annoying IMO.


----------



## Aluxe

gracekelly said:


> I still can't stand the wife. Jon Voight really owns this show.  He is amazing!
> 
> *Ray is the only person in LA who can get to any destination in 15 min and drive to Rosarito Beach in an hour*.



Good Lord, I found his 'promptness' distracting, haha. Glad to see him showing up for therapy and to meet with the school, though.

I only got to see the episode yesterday and I feel very sorry for his wife. To me, she craves his love and is willing to take 'it' anyway she gets it. That early morning scene with him? Goodness.

She also feels sorry for him, what with what happened to him as a child, IMO.

Anyway, looking forward to seeing the rest of the season. 

Did anyone understand what was going on with the "I'm not a Sailor, I'm a Captain" comment? It was uttered by the dolphin/dead lady (played by the Arquette actress) and then again on the dance floor by Mickey's 'date'. What was the significance of that comment please? Thanks.


----------



## gracekelly

I am getting a little tired of how Ray gets everyone's number and knows how to buy them off.  He seems to know where anyone in the world is at all times.  Did he buy the Trousdale house?  Wasn't so sure what the wife thought she was doing.  At this point, I'm not sure she needs to be so nice to him.

You know that Mickey and the girl reporter from Boston are going to blow the entire cover story wide open. That should be fun. LOL at Ray's comment about the FBI guy's wife being his mother!  FBI rock wannabe?  J Edgar should be spinning in his grave over that one!

Did enjoy seeing Ann Margaret!  Good plastic surgeon!


----------



## Cindi

How much money does Ray have??? I was drooling over his watches. LOL


----------



## Freckles1

Cindi said:


> How much money does Ray have??? I was drooling over his watches. LOL




That is one sharp dresses man. Mmm


----------



## lurkernomore

Freckles1 said:


> That is one sharp dresses man. Mmm




I liked when he pulled up to the men's clothing store, and they brought his purchase out to the car...


----------



## Freckles1

lurkernomore said:


> I liked when he pulled up to the men's clothing store, and they brought his purchase out to the car...




Oh yes  and my husband had a little eye candy from the SA who brought it to him


----------



## Freckles1

Whoa I am watching the second episode now. Sherylynn Flynn is Hank Azaria's wife - she's fat!! I saw her in Aspen over this past spring break and she was thin and darling. Wtf? Think she gained weight for the part?


----------



## Freckles1

Ann Margaret is looking good!!


----------



## lurkernomore

Freckles1 said:


> Ann Margaret is looking good!!




I told my husband I used to love watching the movie "Bye, Bye Birdie" that Ann Margaret starred in a very long time ago, and he looked at me like I was crazy. In my defense, I was really young...honest!


----------



## limom

Freckles1 said:


> Ann Margaret is looking good!!





lurkernomore said:


> I told my husband I used to love watching the movie "Bye, Bye Birdie" that Ann Margaret starred in a very long time ago, and he looked at me like I was crazy. In my defense, I was really young...honest!



Yes!
Even though it was a small cameo, she was great and looked spectacular.
This show while outlandish at times, is such a delightful summer treat.
And Liev Shreiber is slowly growing on me.
John Voight is the star imo.


----------



## gracekelly

Did you notice that it was black all around AM?  You never saw her body and they just focused on her face.  BBB was a really fun movie!  Everyone in it was great and AM singing the title song...classic!

So who is going to have the affair with the Boston reporter, Ray or Mickey?


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Did you notice that it was black all around AM?  You never saw her body and they just focused on her face.  BBB was a really fun movie!  Everyone in it was great and AM singing the title song...classic!
> 
> So who is going to have the affair with the Boston reporter, Ray or Mickey?




Ha!! Mickey grosses me out!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Ha!! Mickey grosses me out!!!



Mickey is so bad that he is good lol!


----------



## skyqueen

gracekelly said:


> Did you notice that it was black all around AM?  You never saw her body and they just focused on her face.  BBB was a really fun movie!  Everyone in it was great and AM singing the title song...classic!
> 
> So who is going to have the affair with the Boston reporter, Ray or Mickey?


Yes...something was going on with shots AM was in. Enhanced in some way, almost digital like. She still looks great! I remember when she was a quest star on CSI-LAS, in an especially creepy episode...she was terrific and made the show!
I agree...Jon Voight makes the show!


----------



## shalomjude

gracekelly said:


> Mickey is so bad that he is good lol!



I agree .. such a great show


----------



## lurkernomore

Just saw the latest episode...was the FBI guy, wife and the other couple playing "dirty scrabble", and is there maybe more to these scrabble nights?


----------



## Cindi

I think they're probably swingers or something like that. The show just gets more and more ridiculous and I love it.   And just how rich is Ray????  4 million + for the house? That is quite a guilty bribe to his wife.




lurkernomore said:


> Just saw the latest episode...was the FBI guy, wife and the other couple playing "dirty scrabble", and is there maybe more to these scrabble nights?


----------



## sthrncin

lurkernomore said:


> Just saw the latest episode...was the FBI guy, wife and the other couple playing "dirty scrabble", and is there maybe more to these scrabble nights?


Lol I think so, especially when he grabbed a boob and she didn't flinch!


----------



## Sinarta

sthrncin said:


> Lol I think so, especially when he grabbed a boob and she didn't flinch!




I think so also. Along with the words they were spelling at scrabble!


----------



## lurkernomore

sthrncin said:


> Lol I think so, especially when he grabbed a boob and she didn't flinch!





Sinarta said:


> I think so also. Along with the words they were spelling at scrabble!




hehehe...a whole new meaning for Triple Word Score!


----------



## sthrncin

lurkernomore said:


> hehehe...a whole new meaning for Triple Word Score!


:lolots: Yes.


----------



## starrynite_87

Just started watching OnDemand...so far so good


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone see tonight's episode? That reporter is totally coming back. I don't think she bought any of that. Also Mickey's neighbor slipped something into her bag, did Ray see that?! 

I find Cochran and his wife so creepy! Especially the wife, very June Cleaver on the outside but freak on the inside. Anyone catch that scene where Cochran made that guy apply ointment to his back and he goes "I'm getting sick of this!" What was that about? Sick of watching his wife have sex with his boss??


----------



## lurkernomore

ugh...I have company and won't be able to watch (no Masters of Sex either) last night's show until next week. I see some binge watching in my future though.


----------



## Hally

AnnaFreud said:


> I find Cochran and his wife so creepy! Especially the wife, very June Cleaver on the outside but freak on the inside. Anyone catch that scene where Cochran made that guy apply ointment to his back and he goes "I'm getting sick of this!" What was that about? Sick of watching his wife have sex with his boss??



I wonder if there is a Dom/sub relationship going on amidst these couples.  There also could be a few configurations, i.e. MFM, MMF, FFM.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Hally said:


> I wonder if there is a Dom/sub relationship going on amidst these couples.  There also could be a few configurations, i.e. MFM, MMF, FFM.




Looking at those scratches on his back, definitely some S&M stuff going on. I can't wait for Ray to find out and uncover more on this couple and their lifestyle. 

Sad this thread isn't more active.


----------



## Hally

AnnaFreud said:


> Looking at those scratches on his back, definitely some S&M stuff going on. I can't wait for Ray to find out and uncover more on this couple and their lifestyle.
> 
> Sad this thread isn't more active.



Yes, I think there is kink beyond mere swinging with Cochrane, his wife, and the other couple.  I can see Cochrane's wife playing a Dominatrix and Cochrane as a submissive though it appears he is more dominant with the male of the other couple.  

I like the complexity of the characters and Kate Moennig, Ray's assistant Lena, is my girl crush.  

Did I just admit that?  lol


----------



## AnnaFreud

Hally said:


> Yes, I think there is kink beyond mere swinging with Cochrane, his wife, and the other couple.  I can see Cochrane's wife playing a Dominatrix and Cochrane as a submissive though it appears he is more dominant with the male of the other couple.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the complexity of the characters and Kate Moennig, Ray's assistant Lena, is my girl crush.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just admit that?  lol




I like Lena too! Wish they would give her more screen time. I wanna see what she has on. Her black on black outfits are badass! LOL! 

Did you see the previews for the next episode? There's a scene with the young FBI guy and a girl in the pool. Was that Lena?? Because in the next scene, she's locking him in the sauna.


----------



## sthrncin

AnnaFreud said:


> I like Lena too! Wish they would give her more screen time. I wanna see what she has on. Her black on black outfits are badass! LOL!
> 
> Did you see the previews for the next episode? There's a scene with the young FBI guy and a girl in the pool. Was that Lena?? Because in the next scene, she's locking him in the sauna.


+1 for Lena!! I have liked her all along too!! She's so cool.


----------



## Hally

AnnaFreud said:


> I like Lena too! Wish they would give her more screen time. I wanna see what she has on. Her black on black outfits are badass! LOL!
> 
> Did you see the previews for the next episode? There's a scene with the young FBI guy and a girl in the pool. Was that Lena?? Because in the next scene, *she's locking him in the sauna*.



Sounds like Lena.  lol  She was also in the L Word and dressed badass then as well.


----------



## gracekelly

sthrncin said:


> +1 for Lena!! I have liked her all along too!! She's so cool.



I loved it when, in one episode, Lena told Bridget that she had "anger" issues.  That sounds about accurate when we are watching you beat the crapola out of a person. So cute a few episodes ago when she was sitting on the sofa with Avi and his mom watching TV.   Love her leathers too!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> I loved it when, in one episode, Lena told Bridget that she had "anger" issues.  That sounds about accurate when we are watching you beat the crapola out of a person. So cute a few episodes ago when she was sitting on the sofa with Avi and his mom watching TV.   Love her leathers too!




That was funny! Avi's mom is a riot!!


----------



## gracekelly

What a kick a*ss episode.  This is by far my most favorite show.  Ray dancing at the end was too much!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Wow, serious dysfunction in that family. Love it!! Mickey is such the instigator! And poor Darrell. Mickey keeps screwing him over. Anyone know the back story about Ray's old girlfriend? Never quite understood that.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow, serious dysfunction in that family. Love it!! Mickey is such the instigator! And poor Darrell. Mickey keeps screwing him over. Anyone know the back story about Ray's old girlfriend? Never quite understood that.



I was curious about this and found this paragraph as part of a summary of episode 10 of season 1:

_Sully softens a bit to Mickey. He lets him have a cigarette and agrees to have a separate grave dug so he doesn&#8217;t have to be buried next to a woman he slept with only once. They talk about how Ray paid Sully to off Mickey and then they start to chuckle about some of the old times they had in Boston. *Then the conversation turns to Colleen Dawson, Ray&#8217;s old girlfriend. Turns out Sully was in love with her as well and the real reason he&#8217;s killing Mickey is because Mickey killed Colleen. *Mickey laughs and explains it wasn&#8217;t him who pulled that trigger, but he knows who did._

How Ray and Sully would have dated or been in love with the same woman is a mystery.  Sully was a known crime figure and Ray was a teenager so outside of Ray knowing Sully via his father, the girl in common doesn't make that much sense to me.


Mickey is the master of saying the most inappropriate things and also doing them.  Yes, poor Darrell.  He really gets the short end of the stick.  I like his mom, but how did she make a reappearance?  She is married to some guy and lives in Palm Springs.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I was curious about this and found this paragraph as part of a summary of episode 10 of season 1:
> 
> _Sully softens a bit to Mickey. He lets him have a cigarette and agrees to have a separate grave dug so he doesnt have to be buried next to a woman he slept with only once. They talk about how Ray paid Sully to off Mickey and then they start to chuckle about some of the old times they had in Boston. *Then the conversation turns to Colleen Dawson, Rays old girlfriend. Turns out Sully was in love with her as well and the real reason hes killing Mickey is because Mickey killed Colleen. *Mickey laughs and explains it wasnt him who pulled that trigger, but he knows who did._
> 
> How Ray and Sully would have dated or been in love with the same woman is a mystery.  Sully was a known crime figure and Ray was a teenager so outside of Ray knowing Sully via his father, the girl in common doesn't make that much sense to me.
> 
> 
> Mickey is the master of saying the most inappropriate things and also doing them.  Yes, poor Darrell.  He really gets the short end of the stick.  I like his mom, but how did she make a reappearance?  She is married to some guy and lives in Palm Springs.




Thanks for this. I remember that scene. Yes, very weird. How can Ray and Sully be in love with the same girl? Guess we will have to wait and see what else they reveal as the season progresses. 

I like Claudette too but she's a little too classy for the likes of Mickey. Also, why is she is LA this long? Did she leave her husband? 

Why is Bridget still with Marvin? He sexually assaulted her last season. For a smart girl, she sure is dumb. 

And I don't think Ray should be letting Conor talk to that celebrity guy. I feel like their relationship is about to get way more inappropriate than it already is.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for this. I remember that scene. Yes, very weird. How can Ray and Sully be in love with the same girl? Guess we will have to wait and see what else they reveal as the season progresses.
> 
> I like Claudette too but she's a little too classy for the likes of Mickey. Also, why is she is LA this long? Did she leave her husband?
> 
> Why is Bridget still with Marvin? He sexually assaulted her last season. For a smart girl, she sure is dumb.
> 
> And I don't think Ray should be letting Conor talk to that celebrity guy. I feel like their relationship is about to get way more inappropriate than it already is.



I think Bridget is going through her rebellious phase and Marvin is a part of it. I am waiting for her to be at some party with him when someone gets shot or Marvin has gun. Pick your poison.  You just know that Ray will have to come in and take care of it.  Even smart people do dumb things.

Agreed, Conor with the other guy is really inappropriate, though you have to admire how the other guy remembered his birthday. (Yes, a plot device to get to the party, but still...) My conclusion is this guy is kind of pathetic and has no friends his own age.  

BTW, the funniest line of the night was Ray telling the pop psychologist what he really thought of him.  I said those exact words out loud to the TV just before he said it.
Stalker Bob may end up saving the blonde chick from this guy too.  He is crazy.

I am so naive that I didn't realize the gym was for money laundering!


----------



## Freckles1

That cop Abby is screwing is going to have a whole lot of aches and pains once Ray finds him. Ouch


----------



## sthrncin

Freckles1 said:


> That cop Abby is screwing is going to have a whole lot of aches and pains once Ray finds him. Ouch




Haha! I remember him from Boardwalk Empire. Agent Knox.


----------



## Freckles1

sthrncin said:


> Haha! I remember him from Boardwalk Empire. Agent Knox.




Yes!! Creepy psycho!!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> That cop Abby is screwing is going to have a whole lot of aches and pains once Ray finds him. Ouch



I don't trust his motives.  He may be there to get info from Abby about Ray..  She is so mad at Ray that she could spill the beans re the money laddering aspect of the gym to the cop.  However, the cop is just the kind of guy that Abby would be with in another timeline, but in this timeline, she likes her big house, having money in her wallet etc and I don't see her as a cop's wife.


----------



## AnnaFreud

did you guys know that Liev Schreiber directed last night's episode? Thoughts? 

It felt a little different. Maybe too many plot lines at once? 

The scene where Ray takes Stalker Bob home was hilarious. He didn't seem all that scared of Ray. 

Boo, no scenes with Lena or Avi this week. They're practically family. Should've invited them to the party as well.


----------



## Freckles1

AnnaFreud said:


> did you guys know that Liev Schreiber directed last night's episode? Thoughts?
> 
> It felt a little different. Maybe too many plot lines at once?
> 
> The scene where Ray takes Stalker Bob home was hilarious. He didn't seem all that scared of Ray.
> 
> Boo, no scenes with Lena or Avi this week. They're practically family. Should've invited them to the party as well.




I didn't know!! It definitely had a different vibe. I kinda liked it. And boo is right!!! Love Lena and Avi!!!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> did you guys know that Liev Schreiber directed last night's episode? Thoughts?
> 
> It felt a little different. Maybe too many plot lines at once?
> 
> The scene where Ray takes Stalker Bob home was hilarious. He didn't seem all that scared of Ray.
> 
> Boo, no scenes with Lena or Avi this week. They're practically family. Should've invited them to the party as well.



Yes! I saw the credits at the end.  I was very impressed.  I agree about Avi and Lena.  Avi should have brought his mom.

The dance scene was so unexpected!  Ray was as drunk as a skunk and really let loose.  His son was shocked when he started dancing.  Loved the way it ended and if it hadn't been for the preview of next week, I would have that it was the season finale.

All these actors on series want a chance to direct an episode and have it written into their contracts.  It is a practice for them for movie directing and/or TV directing. This is how many people have morphed into being directors from acting careers.  Something to do when you get older and not as pretty lol!


----------



## Brandless

I don't watch regularly but the few recent episodes I watched, I was pleasantly surprised to see actors I would have never expected like Hank Azaria whom i loved in The Birdcage and Kip Pardue (the younger FBI guy) who played "Sunshine" in Remember the Titans.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Yes! I saw the credits at the end.  I was very impressed.  I agree about Avi and Lena.  Avi should have brought his mom.
> 
> The dance scene was so unexpected!  Ray was as drunk as a skunk and really let loose.  His son was shocked when he started dancing.  Loved the way it ended and if it hadn't been for the preview of next week, I would have that it was the season finale.
> 
> All these actors on series want a chance to direct an episode and have it written into their contracts.  It is a practice for them for movie directing and/or TV directing. This is how many people have morphed into being directors from acting careers.  Something to do when you get older and not as pretty lol!




Yes yes Avi's mom needs to make a few more appearances!!! And I loved the dancing scene!!!  Liev chose a great song!! So appropriate for those of us in our 40's with teenagers!!!


----------



## sthrncin

Wow just got a chance to watch this weeks show. Wow!! What a great episode, and directed by Liev. Loved the dance scene at the end too!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone seen this week's RD yet?? I'm dying to discuss!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone seen this week's RD yet?? I'm dying to discuss!



I watched it twice!  My prediction about Marvin turned out to be pretty correct, though I didn't expect him to be the one to get killed.  The preview for next week is showing the cop BF taking part in this.  I wonder if Bridget is going to fold under the pressure.  

I am sure the cop knew who Ray was before he started up with the wife.

Mickey's bad temper got the best of him and I did think it was hilarious that he couldn't help himself and he took the silver!  He did that even though he thought he had the movie deal.

How cool that they are pulling in all these well known people like Richard Benjamin and Paul Michael Glaser who really don't act as much as they direct these days.  I bet they helped Liev with his direction of the prior episode.

I think Ray looks like he is going to implode!

Great  episode!!  This show just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I had a bad feeling as soon as I saw them in that car. I even told my husband I bet Cookie does a drive by on them. Marvin was kind of annoying but poor kid didn't deserve to die. (He was the Black Justin Beiber! LOL!). I wonder how Bridget will recover from this. 

I couldn't believe that scene where Ray goes to the cop's house and kicks down the door. WTF?! I guess knowing that the guy was a "good cop" he knew he wouldn't shoot him? 

Yes, Mickey lost out on a movie deal because of his crazy impulsivity. At the end of the day, only Shorty is his friend. I guess we got our answer as to why Claudette was in LA for so long. Her husband is too busy screwing around to care. 

I felt sorry for Ray when Abby was kicking him out. She kinda disgusts me with her poor parenting skills (checking up on her daughter while in bed with the cop). 

And how sweet of Avi to get all emotional trying to protect Ray from the truth. Love him!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> I had a bad feeling as soon as I saw them in that car. I even told my husband I bet Cookie does a drive by on them. Marvin was kind of annoying but poor kid didn't deserve to die. (He was the Black Justin Beiber! LOL!). I wonder how Bridget will recover from this.
> 
> I couldn't believe that scene where Ray goes to the cop's house and kicks down the door. WTF?! I guess knowing that the guy was a "good cop" he knew he wouldn't shoot him?
> 
> Yes, Mickey lost out on a movie deal because of his crazy impulsivity. At the end of the day, only Shorty is his friend. I guess we got our answer as to why Claudette was in LA for so long. Her husband is too busy screwing around to care.
> 
> I felt sorry for Ray when Abby was kicking him out. She kinda disgusts me with her poor parenting skills (checking up on her daughter while in bed with the cop).
> 
> And how sweet of Avi to get all emotional trying to protect Ray from the truth. Love him!




I can't stand Abby either!  Ray stays with her out of loyalty.  I think it relates to his father's screwing around on his mother, but you would think that he wouldn't be screwing around too as a result,  

So funny that Avi is the softy and Lena is the tough one.  Loved her line about sleeping with a married woman!

Mickey and Shorty are a duo.  Too much when Mickey asked Shorty to get a life ins policy and name him as the beneficiary   Shorty took it very well.  Honor amongst  thieves.

The FBI had a long reach to the local cops to get them to stop Bridget and plant the marijuana on her, so I am wondering about the FBI link to Jim the cop.  He seems like a sincere guy, but you never know.

I finally got the Cookie/Marvin/Re-Kon  relationship straight in my head.  Each of the older men kept calling Marvin "son."  Poor Marvin.  RIP.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I can't stand Abby either!  Ray stays with her out of loyalty.  I think it relates to his father's screwing around on his mother, but you would think that he wouldn't be screwing around too as a result,
> 
> 
> 
> So funny that Avi is the softy and Lena is the tough one.  Loved her line about sleeping with a married woman!
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and Shorty are a duo.  Too much when Mickey asked Shorty to get a life ins policy and name him as the beneficiary   Shorty took it very well.  Honor amongst  thieves.
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI had a long reach to the local cops to get them to stop Bridget and plant the marijuana on her, so I am wondering about the FBI link to Jim the cop.  He seems like a sincere guy, but you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the Cookie/Marvin/Re-Kon  relationship straight in my head.  Each of the older men kept calling Marvin "son."  Poor Marvin.  RIP.




*pours some beer on ground for Marvin and Re-Kon*

Lee is greedy and now two people are dead. Where has he been this whole season?? Sad that Marvin is like a cash cow to these men to be traded and used. 

Mickey and Shorty need their own show. They are hilarious together. 

The way Abby acts with Jim the cop is so nauseating. "I'm in love with you." Shut up and sit down, Abby! He knows what Ray does. Why didn't she think she would get caught? It's like she wanted to get caught. And I agree, Ray is staying with her out of loyalty. Southies stick together. 

Funny how Ray kept hanging up on that dumb reporter. Can't stand her. That storyline needs to go away so I don't have to see her face anymore. 

Wonder what's going to happen to Terry and the nurse. Also no Bunchy this week.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> *pours some beer on ground for Marvin and Re-Kon*
> 
> Lee is greedy and now two people are dead. Where has he been this whole season?? Sad that Marvin is like a cash cow to these men to be traded and used.
> 
> Mickey and Shorty need their own show. They are hilarious together.
> 
> The way Abby acts with Jim the cop is so nauseating. "I'm in love with you." Shut up and sit down, Abby! He knows what Ray does. Why didn't she think she would get caught? *It's like she wanted to get caught*And I agree, Ray is staying with her out of loyalty. *Southies stick together. *
> 
> Funny how Ray kept hanging up on that dumb reporter. Can't stand her. T*hat storyline needs to go away so I don't have to see her face anymore. *
> 
> Wonder what's going to happen to Terry and the nurse. Also no Bunchy this week.




TIA.  Abby wanted to get caught so he would pay attention to her and what is up with that Trousdale house?  She acted like she wanted it and then ran because of those snotty neighbors?  I bet Ray ends up in that house by himself.  Of course, he can always flip it and make some $$

Mickey and Shorty are a comedy duo and lighten the show


----------



## lurkernomore

I am finally caught up, and I think these past two episodes have been the best of the entire series. Does anyone think Cookie saw Bridget and let her live knowing she was Ray's kid? It seems kind of sloppy on his part to not check in the back seat ...my husband says no, but I am not so sure.


----------



## AnnaFreud

lurkernomore said:


> I am finally caught up, and I think these past two episodes have been the best of the entire series. Does anyone think Cookie saw Bridget and let her live knowing she was Ray's kid? It seems kind of sloppy on his part to not check in the back seat ...my husband says no, but I am not so sure.




I thought I saw him glance in the back then Marvin tried to divert his attention back on himself so Cookie wouldn't see Bridget. But how can you miss her?? She's not that small and was laying on the seat in an SUV. Also if Cookie's car was following them for awhile, they would have noticed Bridget. She didn't lay down until later. If Cookie is afraid of anyone, it would be Ray.


----------



## Hally

I watched the last three episodes last night and as brilliant as they were my mind was on something else so I am going to watch them again.

I loved the scene after that train wreck of a party when Ray and Conor started dancing.  That was more of a gift to Conor than the watch Ray bestowed on him.


I'm also wondering if Cookie saw Bridget in the backseat.  I'm leaning towards yes even though Marvin diverted his attention back to him.  Either Marvin saved her life or Cookie knew better than to kill her.  


I probably missed a lot of details so I don't have too much else to add.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> I thought I saw him glance in the back then Marvin tried to divert his attention back on himself so Cookie wouldn't see Bridget. But how can you miss her?? She's not that small and was laying on the seat in an SUV. *Also if Cookie's car was following them for awhile, they would have noticed Bridget.* She didn't lay down until later. If Cookie is afraid of anyone, it would be Ray.



Excellent point.  I think for the sake of the plot, Cookie did not see her, but we'll find out!  The way the previews look, I am thinking that he did not see her and that Jim the Cop wants her to testify that Cookie did it and Ray wants her to keep silent.  Bridget may totally pass the buck and say an older African Amer. male did it and not ID Cookie.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> Excellent point.  I think for the sake of the plot, Cookie did not see her, but we'll find out!  The way the previews look, I am thinking that he did not see her and that Jim the Cop wants her to testify that Cookie did it and Ray wants her to keep silent.  Bridget may totally pass the buck and say an older African Amer. male did it and not ID Cookie.




Somehow I missed the preview for the next episode. Need to go find it and watch. Interesting that Ray and Jim the cop would intersect on the Cookie case. But I guess he could still also be working for the FBI. Speaking of which, what happened to Cochran and the wife swapping? No advancement on that plot line for the last 2 episodes.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Somehow I missed the preview for the next episode. Need to go find it and watch. Interesting that Ray and Jim the cop would intersect on the Cookie case. But I guess he could still also be working for the FBI. Speaking of which, what happened to Cochran and the wife swapping? No advancement on that plot line for the last 2 episodes.



I think Cochran will resurface because the Boston journalist (Kate?)  will fly back to LA to investigate further and accuse Cochran of lying.  I get a kick out of his controlling wife!  Not to mention the euphemism "a game of scrabble."

Ray seems to intersect with everyone in LA!  Plus he can get anywhere in his car in 10 minutes.  Now that is a trick I would love to learn since I live in LA!


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I think Cochran will resurface because the Boston journalist (Kate?)  will fly back to LA to investigate further and accuse Cochran of lying.  I get a kick out of his controlling wife!  Not to mention the euphemism "a game of scrabble."
> 
> 
> 
> Ray seems to intersect with everyone in LA!  Plus he can get anywhere in his car in 10 minutes.  Now that is a trick I would love to learn since I live in LA!




That and he always finds good parking. Ha! I live in LA as well. &#128521;


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> That and he always finds good parking. Ha! I live in LA as well. &#128521;



Yeah, let's see driving from Calabasas to Trousdale in 10 min.  What I  is think is really funny is that the area where they are living in the story is such a trek to get down to the freeway!  That takes time right there.  I have friends who live up there and they are always complaining about it.  If they really want to make this true to life, Ray needs to work as a fixer for Bieber the next time he runs over someone with his Ferrari or beats someone up.


----------



## gracekelly

I think we all knew that Bridget would realize how dangerous it would be to tell the truth.  

Anyone want to join me in stuffing Abby's mouth with a pillow?  My dislike of her just increases   I think the cop is a nice guy and he doesn't deserve such an idiot.

Cookie shot Marvin because he knew that the kid's music would make even more more with him dead.  Seems like short term thinking.  If Marvin was that good, he would be making even more alive.  Instant gratification?  

Conor, 2am on a school night!  Get some sleep!


----------



## Hally

Get the pillow ready and make sure it is a large one because Abby has a big mouth to stuff.  Any compassion I had for her is gone and she is an absolute fool to think she knows the best way to handle the situation.  The cop could also end up dead because he knows Bridget was in the car and I think he is going to try to make sure justice is done, in spite of Ray's warning.

I found Bridget's reaction subdued and I don't think it is shock though I know her ability to talk to the cop and the police etc. enables the storyline to move forward.  Maybe she will start to relive the trauma and PTSD will set in but I'd rather watch her function than watch her lose it episode after episode.

I kept urging Bridget to tell the cop taking her statement that she got out of the car because they were smoking dope.   Good lighting in that scene.  The angles of her face were prominent which made her appear tougher than usual.


----------



## AnnaFreud

^ Ugh, I'm with you on Abbey. Sit your *** down and STFU. So dumb how she got her boyfriend involved. You don't even really know this guy but you're going to turn your daughter over to him? I just can't with her!! 

And I know I've said this before but damn, the balls on Ray...roughing up a cop in front of the police station. LOL! 

Who was the guy in prison that Kate was talking to? One of Sully's men that Mickey ratted out? 

Wonder if Mickey and Shorty would really rob that marijuana dispensary. Mickey seems to be getting desperate. 

Also, the scene with Bunchy. OMG!! I was holding my breath the whole time. I feel so sad for him. I wonder if his girlfriend would still be okay with him being around her son if she ever finds out his history.


----------



## Hally

I couldn't even watch that scene with Bunchy, nor could I watch the scene in the Viagra episode when the boy was laying on Bunchy's lap.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> ^ Ugh, I'm with you on Abbey. Sit your *** down and STFU. So dumb how she got her boyfriend involved. You don't even really know this guy but you're going to turn your daughter over to him? I just can't with her!!
> 
> And I know I've said this before but damn, the balls on Ray...roughing up a cop in front of the police station. LOL!
> 
> Who was the guy in prison that Kate was talking to? One of Sully's men that Mickey ratted out?
> 
> Wonder if Mickey and Shorty would really rob that marijuana dispensary. Mickey seems to be getting desperate.
> 
> Also, the scene with Bunchy. OMG!! I was holding my breath the whole time. I feel so sad for him. I wonder if his girlfriend would still be okay with him being around her son if she ever finds out his history.



Do you think that Mickey bragged to that prison guy so he knew the whole story?  Kate is going to come back to LA and make trouble for Cochran and Ray.

Bunchy!  That was so painful to watch.  He is petrified.  Surely this woman can see that Bunchy has "issues."  If she finds out about him being molested as a child, I think she will end the relationship.  

I think that if Mickey and Shorty rob it, somehow it will end up with Shorty taking the blame and Mickey will get off the hook.  He will convince Shorty that he is going to die anyway, so why not do it in the prison hospital.  Typical Mickey thought process.


The preview looked as if Cookie found out about Bridget.  He may get suspicious if the cops keep questioning him, plus someone could spill to him that she was in the car.  I think this is going to end up with Ray killing Cookie and calling it self-defense.  The cop BF may get knocked off as part of this which would end that story line for now and then leave Abby as being even more p*ssed off at Ray for next season.  Or not


----------



## AnnaFreud

You're good!!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> You're good!!



Fun to conjecture 
:


----------



## sthrncin

I hate Abbey so much. Can't stand to hear her talk! Poor Bridget, I feel so sorry for her. She was finally a little happy in her messed up family life and now this.


----------



## bhalpop

sthrncin said:


> I hate Abbey so much. Can't stand to hear her talk! Poor Bridget, I feel so sorry for her. She was finally a little happy in her messed up family life and now this.



Me too! How stupid and spiteful can she be!? I'm hoping that somehow she goes bye bye by the end of the season. She is so not self aware! That she's sleeping with the BF as revenge, that she over babies her kids when it's convenient for her but she stays away and leaves the kids unsupervised to be in a hotel with her BF. I'm worried she's going to put Bridget in serious trouble by just blowing through and overreacting. UGH


----------



## AnnaFreud

^^ her parenting really bothers me too!! She's either hands off or too overbearing. Funny how Bridget told the cop BF, my mother has no friends. Ha! That's probably part of the problem. She expects her husband and children to fulfill all of her emotional needs and when they don't, she lashes/acts out.


----------



## gracekelly

New thought for the evening,   Perhaps Cookie will mistake Abby for Bridget and smother her with a pillow.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> New thought for the evening,   Perhaps Cookie will mistake Abby for Bridget and smother her with a pillow.




Yes, please!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Forgot to include this...

What was going on in that last scene?! Ray shows up to that blonde girl's house for a booty call and she's with her psycho motivational speaker BF. Was he looking for sex, comfort, both? Poor Ray.


----------



## sthrncin

AnnaFreud said:


> Forgot to include this...
> 
> What was going on in that last scene?! Ray shows up to that blonde girl's house for a booty call and she's with her psycho motivational speaker BF. Was he looking for sex, comfort, both? Poor Ray.




That was weird! That guy is so creepy!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Forgot to include this...
> 
> What was going on in that last scene?! Ray shows up to that blonde girl's house for a booty call and she's with her psycho motivational speaker BF. Was he looking for sex, comfort, both? Poor Ray.



I actually thought that Ray showed up to speak with the pop psych shrink.  The guy seemed to have an uncanny ability to read Ray spot on.  However, I don't see Ray spilling his guts to anyone, do you?    I think he would just sit there and the guy would just figure out what was wrong with him (Ray) and verbalize his "pain" which is something that Ray seems to be unable to do.  *gosh! I explained it to myself too!*

Not seeing Ray as part of a threesome, though the other guy would do it!


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I actually thought that Ray showed up to speak with the pop psych shrink.  The guy seemed to have an uncanny ability to read Ray spot on.  However, I don't see Ray spilling his guts to anyone, do you?    I think he would just sit there and the guy would just figure out what was wrong with him (Ray) and verbalize his "pain" which is something that Ray seems to be unable to do.  *gosh! I explained it to myself too!*
> 
> Not seeing Ray as part of a threesome, though the other guy would do it!




I hope Ray did not engage in some weird 3some with that guy. Ew! I think Ray probably told himself he was coming over to possibly get laid but deep down he actually wanted to see that creepy guy. I think Ray is intrigued by him. Like you said, he would never spill his guts but he likes listening to what that guy has to say about him.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Did Ray hide the t-shirt in the trash by her house? Could the stalker possibly be watching and recover it?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Creativelyswank said:


> Did Ray hide the t-shirt in the trash by her house? Could the stalker possibly be watching and recover it?




He did! He threw away Bridget's clothes in that blonde girl's trash can. Why didn't he just burn it??


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> He did! He threw away Bridget's clothes in that blonde girl's trash can. Why didn't he just burn it??



I absolutely did not understand this.  If anyone was tailing Ray and saw this, he would be dead meat. I'm  convinced that this will come back to haunt him.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I absolutely did not understand this.  If anyone was tailing Ray and saw this, he would be dead meat. I'm  convinced that this will come back to haunt him.




Right! Stalker Bob might seen him at the very least.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Well last night's episode was intense - you can tell they are trying to wrap up the season with all the plots and storylines starting to thicken and merge....And the whole FBI agent: Tom Volchek ending was crazy! And you got to love Mickey's recruitment for his pot theft sting.


----------



## gracekelly

WillstarveforLV said:


> Well last night's episode was intense - you can tell they are trying to wrap up the season with all the plots and storylines starting to thicken and merge....And the whole FBI agent: Tom Volchek ending was crazy! And you got to love Mickey's recruitment for his pot theft sting.



I thought it was a bit too all over the place.  

1.Volchek killing himself put an end to Cochran.  Once Volchek's wife is questioned, Cochran is finished.  It was a stupid storyline anyway.  Any guy that serious about wanting to get to Washington would not be playing "Scrabble" with the co-workers or anyone else.

2.  Good tease with Cookie and Abby's bad dream. Cookie is mighty smart and I would be very careful of him.

3.  I can't believe that Abby's BF would agree to what she wants.  Why is this guy so P**sy whipped?  He should RUN AS FAST AS HE CAN!!!

4.  Ray is one step away from a nervous breakdown or the looney bin.  He would be taking up residence at Camarillo State Hospital if it was still open.

5.  I think Bob took the bloody jacket.  I think he is right about the pop shrink beating up Ashley.  He and Ray will help each other somehow.

6.  Mickey:  Let's say that anyone who has anything to do with him is ruined forever and that group is getting bigger and bigger all the time.  I hope that Darryl continues to stay away from this.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Agreed! This episode was all over the place. 

I don't get Abby's cop bf. Really??? He seems like a good guy but why would he compromise himself for Abby!? Seriously?! She's a middle aged housewife! Not particular attractive, dumb as dirt, has major baggage, and a dangerous husband. 

That scene with Bridget and Conor sharing some m&ms was a little weird considering how fast the rest of the episode was moving. 

Another dumb female...Kate the reporter. Can't stand her!! Why would she provoke Ray like that? I totally thought he was going to kill her! Did he kiss her to distract her or does he get turned on in a weird way by those memories?? When Ray told Abby about the priest abusing him that started all the sex with her as well. 

Cochran is so cocky and probably more of a sociopath than Ray and Cookie combined. He and his wife were totally interviewing that couple as replacement for their scrabble games. How does he engage in group sex with a subordinate, not want to promote him but figures he would never talk? So glad Ray has dirt on him.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Abby is just turning the cop into another Ray by having him handle things outside the law. Very hypocritical.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Creativelyswank said:


> Abby is just turning the cop into another Ray by having him handle things outside the law. Very hypocritical.




This was my exact thought!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

I also kept thinking the bloody shirt was in the stalker's cooler...I could be reaching. 
I think Terry is going to die


----------



## gracekelly

Creativelyswank said:


> I also kept thinking the bloody shirt was in the stalker's cooler...I could be reaching.
> I think Terry is going to die



Yikes.  That never occurred to me, but he might go to jail.  All I can say is *OY*  Anything to do with Mickey is such bad news.

I think we are all agreed that Abby is  a %$^))(&% and should take a walk in traffic.  PCH on a weekend would be good.

I wonder if the cop is setting her up.  He doesn't seem that stupid.  Yes, what is her low rent, dumb as dirt attraction?  She is no femme fatale.  

When Abby pulled out her gun, I thought she was going after Cookie.  Cookies men would turn her into a stuffed cabbage in no time.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I think something is going to happen to Conor because of Mickey's heist. There's a scene in the preview that made it look like Conor showed up at his grandfather's place right before Mickey leaves to commit the robbery. 

Also that dang PO double crossing everyone!! 

I hope the hypothesis about Stalker Bob helping Ray out in the end is true. For some reason I have a soft spot for him. Haha


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> I think something is going to happen to Conor because of Mickey's heist. There's a scene in the preview that made it look like Conor showed up at his grandfather's place right before Mickey leaves to commit the robbery.
> 
> Also that dang PO double crossing everyone!!
> 
> I hope the hypothesis about Stalker Bob helping Ray out in the end is true. For some reason I have a *soft spot for him*. Haha



lol!  I know.  You know he will never get the girl of his dreams.

I don't understand _PO double crossing everyone commen_t.

They like to fool us with the previews.  We all thought that Cookie was in the house, and it turned out she was dreaming so who knows about Conor, but...anything is possible and Conor can be a stupid kid.  After Bridget told him that she was in the car, I decided that Conor will probably spill the beans on that.  Idea!!  Maybe he will get caught with Mickey and his way out is to tell the cops that Bridget was in the car.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> lol!  I know.  You know he will never get the girl of his dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand _PO double crossing everyone commen_t.
> 
> 
> 
> They like to fool us with the previews.  We all thought that Cookie was in the house, and it turned out she was dreaming so who knows about Conor, but...anything is possible and Conor can be a stupid kid.  After Bridget told him that she was in the car, I decided that Conor will probably spill the beans on that.  Idea!!  Maybe he will get caught with Mickey and his way out is to tell the cops that Bridget was in the car.




In the preview, you see the PO calling Ray asking how much Ray wanted to spend to get Mickey thrown back in jail. I'm thinking he shows up at the robbery like he's part of the team but calls it in to the police and Mickey gets caught. He's basically either willing to get the money by being an accomplice to the robbery or by double crossing Mickey and getting the money from Ray. He thinks either way, he will get money. It's just a matter of how much and from who. So dirty! 

In a perfect Ray Donovan LA world, Abby gets killed by Cookie and Stalker Bob gets Ashley (is that her name?).


----------



## AnnaFreud

Questions! Why didn't they addressed what was in that envelope Mickey had Shorty give the reporter? She's back to talk to Mickey but doesn't acknowledge the envelope. 

What happened to Ray in the first scene? Did he end up spilling his guts to that Steve Knight guy?


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Questions! Why didn't they addressed what was in that envelope Mickey had Shorty give the reporter? She's back to talk to Mickey but doesn't acknowledge the envelope.
> 
> What happened to Ray in the first scene? Did he end up spilling his guts to that Steve Knight guy?



Now I understand PO.  Sorry to be so stupido!  I think you have that exactly right.  That is a win/win for him.  

I think Ray sat there and the shrink just babbled his psycho babble at him and Ray went to sleep on the sofa and had  good rest which is something he really needed.  I was afraid that it was going to be really sick/kinky and you would see him coming out of the bedroom with Ashley.

I don't get the whole reporter thing except they have a sick relationship.  In the preview they are kissing again.  I always want to kiss a guy after he tried to choke me to death, don' t you?


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> Now I understand PO.  Sorry to be so stupido!  I think you have that exactly right.  That is a win/win for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ray sat there and the shrink just babbled his psycho babble at him and Ray went to sleep on the sofa and had  good rest which is something he really needed.  I was afraid that it was going to be really sick/kinky and you would see him coming out of the bedroom with Ashley.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the whole reporter thing except they have a sick relationship.  In the preview they are kissing again.  I always want to kiss a guy after he tried to choke me to death, don' t you?




Agreed. They have a really sick relationship. Funny how Ray is drawn to people who can tell him more about himself (that Steve Knight guy and Kate with her knowledge about pedophiles).


----------



## gracekelly

My head is still spinning from this episode.  I did want  to punch out Mickey.  

So glad the cop had the sense to stop and not go through with that bogus drug plant on Cookie.  I couldn't decide if Ray was going to show Cookie the video or not.  Blackmail him into leaving Bridget alone or doctor the video.

I think this series will end with Ray screaming and led away in a straight jacket.  Psych Ward at Northridge Hospital or the prison ward.


----------



## AnnaFreud

In the end, Mickey really does turn everything to sh!t. I can't believe he left Terry there. Poor Terry! He just wanted to move to Ireland with his girlfriend. 

I don't get why Mickey told Conor to stay at his apartment. He knew he was coming back later and Shorty would need to get to work cracking the safe. Why expose him to all of that? And what exactly did Conor do that made the oxygen tank blow up? RIP Shorty. 

I wonder if Ezra will get Avi to kill Kate. I'm thinking Avi will do it to protect Ray. I don't get why Ray is forsaking everyone including Ezra for Kate. What is her hold on him??? And why did she kiss him? B!tch is stupid! He tried to choke her out like yesterday! 

And how dumb of Ray to get arrested when there are so many balls in the air. Cookie Brown is not a patient man!


----------



## gracekelly

Terry is a schnook.  He has always been used by his father and I think that they imply that the reason he has his tremor is from too many bouts that his father put him into where he was beaten to a pulp.  We saw the same thing with Darryl in Mexico.  Mickey puts the fighter into a fight he can't win and bets against him.

I think that the explosion occurred because Shorty lit the cigarette from the gas stove and the oxygen tank was too close.  Did Conor turn up the air on the tank too much?  Don't really know.

I agree that Ezra will get Avi to go after Kate, but he is not really a killer.  Ray does feel that she is just doing her job and I think he respects that even though it will hurt him in the end.


Still waiting for Cochran's life to go to sh*t.  Should be fun to watch.


Abby has her gun out and I bet she shoots the wrong person.


----------



## Ladybug09

That Liev is one HAWT specimen of man!!!!!!! 

That all I have to say. LOL


----------



## Freckles1

One HOT mess people!!! It's all going to hell!! Oh boy!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Yes this last episode was one hot mess! I wonder if Cookie gets so impatient with Ray being a 
no-show due to him being in custody/jail that he goes after Bridgette at the house and good ol' ma Abby shoots him with her gun just waiting there...

And how about Cochrane's wife losing it at the memorial embarrassing him like that?

Poor Terry, and that security guard really screwed things up for the robbery - I wonder if he was lying and the safe is indeed full of cash?


----------



## Freckles1

Oh crazy Abby is definitely shooting somebody!!! I wonder if the cops will find the video of Cookie killing those guys on Ray's phone!!! 

Poor Terry. Mickey sucks!!! 
I hope Cochran loses his mind and does something ridiculous to ruin himself!! Man they make Cheryl Lynn Flynn look terrible!!! I saw her skiing last March and she looked darling!!


----------



## gracekelly

Here is a thought.   Ray will trade the video of Cookie to the police to free Bunchie and himself and put Cookie away for life.  He may feel that is the only way to protect Bridget because I don't think you can trust Cookie not to try to have Bridget killed.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> Here is a thought.   Ray will trade the video of Cookie to the police to free Bunchie and himself and put Cookie away for life.  He may feel that is the only way to protect Bridget because I don't think you can trust Cookie not to try to have Bridget killed.




Great idea!!


----------



## gracekelly

What is Ray going to do with the Scrabble Game video?  I thought he might try to put that into the mix too, but don't see where he really has to do that.  He might be saving that for later.  

The FBI guy who told Kate that Mickey killed Sully is still a problem and so is she.  I wonder if this will be resolved or hang in there until next season.  I really don't want to see Ari getting into trouble over Kate.  Maybe Cochran will get the FBI guy he got rid of to kill her.  He had him kill the big guy who was part of Sully's crew.


----------



## Sinarta

gracekelly said:


> Terry is a schnook.  He has always been used by his father and I think that they imply that the reason he has his tremor is from too many bouts that his father put him into where he was beaten to a pulp.  We saw the same thing with Darryl in Mexico.  Mickey puts the fighter into a fight he can't win and bets against him.
> 
> * I think that the explosion occurred because Shorty lit the cigarette from the gas stove and the oxygen tank was too close.  Did Conor turn up the air on the tank too much?  Don't really know.*
> 
> I agree that Ezra will get Avi to go after Kate, but he is not really a killer.  Ray does feel that she is just doing her job and I think he respects that even though it will hurt him in the end.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for Cochran's life to go to sh*t.  Should be fun to watch.
> 
> 
> Abby has her gun out and I bet she shoots the wrong person.




Conor turned the tank up too high. That was shown to us. I knew that was going to happen the moment Shorty realized he was out of matches.


----------



## gracekelly

Sinarta said:


> Conor turned the tank up too high. That was shown to us. I knew that was going to happen the moment Shorty realized he was out of matches.



His lighter was out of fluid too.  Actually, given how sick Shorty was, his finale was a blessing.


----------



## Singra

Ladybug09 said:


> That Liev is one HAWT specimen of man!!!!!!!
> 
> That all I have to say. LOL



Lol... I would like to second that motion.


----------



## AnnaFreud

The finale was just kinda meh to me. Everything got resolved too neatly. Avi kills Kate to save Ray. Ray kills Cookie to save Bridget. I was only sad for Stalker Bob. 

Wondering who Ray will work for next season. He pretty much severed his relationship with Ezra by exposing the dead body.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> The finale was just kinda meh to me. Everything got resolved too neatly. Avi kills Kate to save Ray. Ray kills Cookie to save Bridget. I was only sad for Stalker Bob.
> 
> Wondering who Ray will work for next season. He pretty much severed his relationship with Ezra by exposing the dead body.



Yes, it was very neat.  I thought for sure that Mickey's horse would lose the race..  

I don't think that Ray needs Ezra to find new clients.  

I do worry about Avi and what will happen to him.  Ray will realize that he killed Kate.

The only interesting moment was when Ray was walking away after killing Cookie and he heard the gun shot.  One of those guys did some quick thinking about how to keep all the money.

And to end the season with Abby's harsh voice yelling "Ray?"  UGH!


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> Yes, it was very neat.  I thought for sure that Mickey's horse would lose the race..
> 
> I don't think that Ray needs Ezra to find new clients.
> 
> I do worry about Avi and what will happen to him.  Ray will realize that he killed Kate.
> 
> The only interesting moment was when Ray was walking away after killing Cookie and he heard the gun shot.  One of those guys did some quick thinking about how to keep all the money.
> 
> And to end the season with Abby's harsh voice yelling "Ray?"  UGH!




I think Ray already realized that Avi killed Kate. He found out in Ezra's office when Ezra said again that Kate was the Rodef. 

I felt sorry for Jim. Yeah right Abbey was going to leave her big house to go live with him. I think she realized in the end that she needs Ray. 

Wonder what will happen to Terry. Will he actually do time? And what will happen to Mickey??


----------



## Freckles1

That Jim is the sweetest thing ever!!!


----------



## betty.lee

Ladybug09 said:


> That Liev is one HAWT specimen of man!!!!!!!
> 
> That all I have to say. LOL







Singra said:


> Lol... I would like to second that motion.



ditto ditto. I watch everything with him in it. 



AnnaFreud said:


> The finale was just kinda meh to me. Everything got resolved too neatly. Avi kills Kate to save Ray. Ray kills Cookie to save Bridget. I was only sad for Stalker Bob.
> 
> Wondering who Ray will work for next season. He pretty much severed his relationship with Ezra by exposing the dead body.




I wonder too. I'm sad to see avi go. 



AnnaFreud said:


> I think Ray already realized that Avi killed Kate. He found out in Ezra's office when Ezra said again that Kate was the Rodef.
> 
> I felt sorry for Jim. Yeah right Abbey was going to leave her big house to go live with him. I think she realized in the end that she needs Ray.
> 
> Wonder what will happen to Terry. Will he actually do time? And what will happen to Mickey??




I think ray will make Terry's problem go away. 

stupid Abby, she should have known better. she had no idea how easy ray made her life. she should have just shut up and stopped asking so many damn questions. I hope he leaves her.


----------



## betty.lee

argh another year before the new season. &#128532;


----------



## skyqueen

betty.lee said:


> ditto ditto. I watch everything with him in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder too. I'm sad to see avi go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ray will make Terry's problem go away.
> 
> stupid Abby, she should have known better. she had no idea how easy ray made her life. she should have just shut up and stopped asking so many damn questions. I hope he leaves her.


I forgot about this thread...................
I think Abby realized only Ray could get things done and she's (passive/aggressive) as ruthless as Ray. Poor Jim never stood a chance.
I love Avi. Ugh!


----------



## lucywife

First episode of Season 3 is available on demand.


----------



## betty.lee

lucywife said:


> First episode of Season 3 is available on demand.




oh oh! I thought it didn't start til next week. Can't wait.


----------



## rdgldy

Cannot wait for Ray Donovan next Sunday, July 12th!!!


----------



## skyqueen

lucywife said:


> first episode of season 3 is available on demand.


 


rdgldy said:


> cannot wait for ray donovan next sunday, july 12th!!!


+1


----------



## gracekelly

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## justwatchin

Wouldn't bother me at all if Abby left the show by any "method". I can't stand her character.


----------



## lucywife

justwatchin said:


> Wouldn't bother me at all if Abby left the show by any "method". I can't stand her character.


I can't stand her either.


----------



## gracekelly

justwatchin said:


> Wouldn't bother me at all if Abby left the show by any "method". I can't stand her character.



Yes.  Let her go back to Boston and stay there! Drown in clam chowder!


----------



## lucywife

gracekelly said:


> Yes.  Let her go back to Boston and stay there! Drown in clam chowder!


 No!


----------



## gracekelly

lucywife said:


> No!



Sorry Lucy!  Just noticed you are in Boston.  Where should we sent her?  Nova Scotia?


----------



## AnnaFreud

I wonder if Katie Holmes character will play a love interest for Ray. Please let's not bring back that reporter from last season! Oh wait, Avi killed her. Never mind! Haha


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> I wonder if Katie Holmes character will play a love interest for Ray. Please let's not bring back that reporter from last season! Oh wait, Avi killed her. Never mind! Haha



They not be in love, but you know that they will be getting it on.


----------



## skyqueen

justwatchin said:


> Wouldn't bother me at all if Abby left the show by any "method". I can't stand her character.







lucywife said:


> I can't stand her either.







gracekelly said:


> Yes.  Let her go back to Boston and stay there! Drown in clam chowder!







lucywife said:


> No!







gracekelly said:


> Sorry Lucy!  Just noticed you are in Boston.  Where should we sent her?  Nova Scotia?




Her accent is God-awful...where is her dialect coach? FTLOG I hope we don't sound like that IRL![emoji15]
Love her new dog...kick a$$! Did she just steal him?


----------



## sr1856

i just started watching ray donovan(from the beginning), it is so addictive and well cast. now i am on S1 Ep7. it is going to be a long day.


----------



## lucywife

skyqueen said:


> Love her new dog...kick a$$! Did she just steal him?


 she just kept him. Because she felt like having a dog for a moment, I guess. Too bad she scared that cop boyfriend of hers away and we have to tolerate her and her childish antics yet another season.


----------



## sr1856

stiill watching ray donavan, cannot stop.


----------



## betty.lee

AnnaFreud said:


> I wonder if Katie Holmes character will play a love interest for Ray. Please let's not bring back that reporter from last season! Oh wait, Avi killed her. Never mind! Haha



I didn't like her! Poor Ezra was asking for ray on his death bed. 



justwatchin said:


> Wouldn't bother me at all if Abby left the show by any "method". I can't stand her character.



It's funny that it bothered me so much that she cheated but it doesn't bother me that Ray did it to her all the time. 



gracekelly said:


> They not be in love, but you know that they will be getting it on.



Oh I can foresee the trouble with papa Finney already.........



skyqueen said:


> Her accent is God-awful...where is her dialect coach? FTLOG I hope we don't sound like that IRL![emoji15]
> Love her new dog...kick a$$! Did she just steal him?



Right! He was so beautiful. 




sr1856 said:


> stiill watching ray donavan, cannot stop.



I know the feeling. Every week I live for Sundays!


----------



## skyqueen

lucywife said:


> she just kept him. Because she felt like having a dog for a moment, I guess. Too bad she scared that cop boyfriend of hers away and we have to tolerate her and her childish antics yet another season.




If I hear " listen, Ray" one more time...shoot me!


----------



## bhalpop

Is it wrong I was hoping she would get drunk walking hit on the freeway??? That dog is too cool/good for her.


----------



## gracekelly

I loved it per usual!  Jon Voight!  I loved his Mickey last night!  You were happy when he drugged the pimp and shoved him into the pool!  Please don't tell me that he will allow the woman and little girl to move in.  OK for the kid, but the mom has to go!  Bunchie!  Really!  Not a fan of Abby, but she would make a kick*as*s business manager.  He is such a putz.

Ray!  Wake up!  You are denying the friendship of all who want to help you and are mired in your own misery!  He needs that shrink pop psychologist from last season.  *forget that the guy was a sociopath, he understood Ray!*

Abby?  So desperate for a warm body in her bed that she picks up an abandoned dog.  I feel sorry for the dog.

I really did not understand the kidnapping and I really didn't care.  It was just away to introduce us to Al Swearingen and to Suri's mom.  Another dysfunctional family where the son is a loser and the daughter has the brains.  So what else is new?


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> I loved it per usual!  Jon Voight!  I loved his Mickey last night!  You were happy when he drugged the pimp and shoved him into the pool!  Please don't tell me that he will allow the woman and little girl to move in.  OK for the kid, but the mom has to go!  Bunchie!  Really!  Not a fan of Abby, but she would make a kick*as*s business manager.  He is such a putz.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray!  Wake up!  You are denying the friendship of all who want to help you and are mired in your own misery!  He needs that shrink pop psychologist from last season.  *forget that the guy was a sociopath, he understood Ray!*
> 
> 
> 
> Abby?  So desperate for a warm body in her bed that she picks up an abandoned dog.  I feel sorry for the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> I really did not understand the kidnapping and I really didn't care.  It was just away to introduce us to Al Swearingen and to Suri's mom.  Another dysfunctional family where the son is a loser and the daughter has the brains.  So what else is new?




I'm guessing mickeys going to take over pimping those girls.


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> I'm guessing mickeys going to take over pimping those girls.



If he does it out of where he lives, then he is not much better than the other guy.  However, he did mention a donut shop.  Gives new meaning to dunkin'


----------



## AnnaFreud

I was kinda meh about last night's episode. Ray was making me depressed with all the moping. I don't like this new Ray out on his own and mad at everyone. Is he really going to shut out Avi?? And over that stupid reporter?? 

Love Micky! Totally saw him killing that cowboy pimp. He is going to take over those girls and be their pimp! Funny how he was babysitting that little girl. Who would trust Micky to babysit their child?! LOL! 

Please someone explain that kidnapping scene to me. So that kid did stage his own kidnapping with his friends? So he could get money from his father? Who was that dead on the ground when Ray showed up? And why did Ray let that one guy go? 

So far not impressed with Katie Holmes even though she had a very short scene. 

Funny about Bunchy. I like his duct tape nameplate. LOL! Can't wait to see what kind of dates he lands on match.com.


----------



## lucywife

betty.lee said:


> I'm guessing mickeys going to take over pimping those girls.


I hope not.


----------



## rdgldy

Loved it!!  So refreshing after True Detective......


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> If he does it out of where he lives, then he is not much better than the other guy.  However, he did mention a donut shop.  Gives new meaning to dunkin'




[emoji23]


----------



## littlerock

Anyone know why Katie Holmes is wearing a thick mouth of braces? Is it for her character, or is she actually sporting braces these days? So confused...


----------



## lucywife

^ I was a bit confused as well.


----------



## betty.lee

littlerock said:


> Anyone know why Katie Holmes is wearing a thick mouth of braces? Is it for her character, or is she actually sporting braces these days? So confused...







lucywife said:


> ^ I was a bit confused as well.




Ditto! I can't see that it adds to her character. Seems strange!


----------



## littlerock

It must be that she is wearing them in real life. I just can't believe they let her play her character with them. She can barely talk! Her pronounciation is SEVERELY affected. This is so strange.


----------



## gracekelly

littlerock said:


> It must be that she is wearing them in real life. I just can't believe they let her play her character with them. She can barely talk! Her pronounciation is SEVERELY affected. This is so strange.



I don't think the way they are costuming her is flattering as well.  

If Ray gets any more depressed, I will personally take away his gun.


----------



## littlerock

gracekelly said:


> I don't think the way they are costuming her is flattering as well.
> 
> If Ray gets any more depressed, I will personally take away his gun.



It's all really baffling. I've been googling and can't find any answers.. LOL.


----------



## gracekelly

littlerock said:


> It's all really baffling. I've been googling and can't find any answers.. LOL.



Looking ugly is Katie's way for people to take her "acting" seriously?  That ain't gonna help her.


----------



## gemini582

The braces are fake. I'm guessing they'll explain why she wears them at some point otherwise it makes no sense.


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> Looking ugly is Katie's way for people to take her "acting" seriously?  That ain't gonna help her.




All the men last night were commenting that she looked really old and haggard.     I didn't think she looked that bad.


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> All the men last night were commenting that she looked really old and haggard.     I didn't think she looked that bad.



I agree with the men.  Perhaps this is part of her character's dealing with men as a sport's agent, i.e. they are wearing her out 

I am thinking that Ray just might hire the wronged husband as his new muscle.


----------



## betty.lee

Ray is so distracted by his own misery, he's really not on top of things like he used to be. A mistake like bringing the navy seal to the hotel wouldn't have happened to the old Ray, and if Lena was watching the quarterback, why didn't she alert Ray. Isn't she usually the one that does all the research?

Katie surprised me with that move tho, she seems even more vicious than her father.


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> Ray is so distracted by his own misery, he's really not on top of things like he used to be. A mistake like bringing the navy seal to the hotel wouldn't have happened to the old Ray, and if Lena was watching the quarterback, why didn't she alert Ray. Isn't she usually the one that does all the research?
> 
> Katie surprised me with that move tho, *she seems even more vicious than her father*.



Except that she doesn't have his cajones or she would not have run to him for the 500k  that Ray demanded for the Navy Seal.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Why did he let the Navy seal guy punch him like that? He feels like he deserves to be punished? I'm not liking this new Ray. It's so depressing. 

Sad that Lena is no longer working for him. 

Bunchy is so creepy! And that wrestler girl is annoying AF.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> Looking ugly is Katie's way for people to take her "acting" seriously?  That ain't gonna help her.




LOL! This! I think this is also Jennifer Aniston's method of serious acting.


----------



## gracekelly

I think next week's episode will really be an explosion.  Ray sold his soul, Terry will go  ape sh*te over Mickey and Bunchy will be taken to the cleaners.  Who knows where Abby will go, and do we care?  You know that Mickey will get into trouble with the girls and the drugs and that the kid will lose his ride. Lots to watch for!  Oh, I think that Ray will be needing help and Avi and Lena will be back.  All in all, this is shaping up to be an exciting season!


----------



## justwatchin

gracekelly said:


> I think next week's episode will really be an explosion.  Ray sold his soul, Terry will go  ape sh*te over Mickey and Bunchy will be taken to the cleaners.  Who knows where Abby will go, and do we care?  You know that Mickey will get into trouble with the girls and the drugs and that the kid will lose his ride. Lots to watch for!  Oh, I think that Ray will be needing help and Avi and Lena will be back.  All in all, this is shaping up to be an exciting season!



Agreed! And Abby does not need to come back. She's a mess. I was worried Terry wasn't going to get out in time too. I hope Avi and Lena come back because Ray is standing on the edge.


----------



## lucywife

Well, in the previews Ray and Avi are doing some dark did together, so yes, they'd be friends again.
Ray is only as strong as his support (Lean and Avi) system is. Abby was never his partner, but a liability.


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> I think next week's episode will really be an explosion.  Ray sold his soul, Terry will go  ape sh*te over Mickey and Bunchy will be taken to the cleaners.  Who knows where Abby will go, and do we care?  You know that Mickey will get into trouble with the girls and the drugs and that the kid will lose his ride. Lots to watch for!  Oh, I think that Ray will be needing help and Avi and Lena will be back.  All in all, this is shaping up to be an exciting season!



I'm pretty excited, things are starting to get good. 



justwatchin said:


> Agreed! And Abby does not need to come back. She's a mess. I was worried Terry wasn't going to get out in time too. I hope Avi and Lena come back because Ray is standing on the edge.



Yea I don't need her to come back. She's my favorite "hate to watch"! 



lucywife said:


> Well, in the previews Ray and Avi are doing some dark did together, so yes, they'd be friends again.
> Ray is only as strong as his support (Lean and Avi) system is. Abby was never his partner, but a liability.




I keep saying this too, part of what made Ray so good in the past was the support that Avi and Lena gave him. 

Does anyone have ideas about the priest from he first episode? Who is he, what's his motive for finding out who killed the molester priest? 

Maybe I'm reading into it too much but I think Finney forced Ray into selling his soul! Ray is someone that Finney wanted to possess for his talents and when Ray refused I felt like he had to play the cards so that Ray had no choice but to go to him. I mean, why would the Aryans want to go after Terry, what could they have gained really? I wonder if it was all a set up, it's obvious that Finney has a lot of influence. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> I'm pretty excited, things are starting to get good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I don't need her to come back. She's my favorite "hate to watch"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep saying this too, part of what made Ray so good in the past was the support that Avi and Lena gave him.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas about the priest from he first episode? Who is he, what's his motive for finding out who killed the molester priest?
> 
> Maybe I'm reading into it too much but I think Finney forced Ray into selling his soul! Ray is someone that Finney wanted to possess for his talents and when Ray refused I felt like he had to play the cards so that Ray had no choice but to go to him. I mean, why would the Aryans want to go after Terry, what could they have gained really? I wonder if it was all a set up, it's obvious that Finney has a lot of influence. Just thinking out loud here.



1.  Loved it when in the prior episode Finney said "so we are still negotiating."  Turns out he was right.  Al Swearingen lives!

2.  The Aryans can still kill Terry very easily.  There are plenty of them on the outside, plus they could burn the gym down.  They could show up when the Mexican wrestlers are doing their show and that would be complete mayhem!.  It is all about control and white supremacy with those guys,  You heard the guard say that the Aryans controlled the Warden and most of the staff.

3.  I don' t think it was a set up to have Terry get into the fight in prison, but men like Finney know how to use a situation.  Look at how easily the Gov, caved in to him.  Finney could really be a supporter of his opponent and this was the perfect way to get rid of the incumbent.  

4.  I am not convinced that the "priest" is a real priest.  He could be a private investigator or journalist too.  He is quite underhanded in that he showed up at Bunchy's support group.  He could also be the body in the black plastic that Ray and Avi are burying.    That would make sense.  New thought...if this guy finds a way to hook up with Abby, then we know he is up to major bad.


----------



## justwatchin

gracekelly said:


> 4.  I am not convinced that the "priest" is a real priest.  He could be a private investigator or journalist too.  He is quite underhanded in that he showed up at Bunchy's support group.  He could also be the body in the black plastic that Ray and Avi are burying.    That would make sense.  New thought...if this guy finds a way to hook up with Abby, then we know he is up to major bad.



I don't think he's a priest either. Ray needs to get out of his "slump" and get his game on!


----------



## lucywife

gracekelly said:


> 4.  I am not convinced that the "priest" is a real priest.  He could be a private investigator or journalist too.  He is quite underhanded in that he showed up at Bunchy's support group.  *He could also be the body in the black plastic that Ray and Avi are burying.    *That would make sense.  New thought...if this guy finds a way to hook up with Abby, then we know he is up to major bad.


 That's what I am thinking too.
Either way, "the priest" is one of those obsessed weirdos one should stay away from.


----------



## skyqueen

gracekelly said:


> 1.  Loved it when in the prior episode Finney said "so we are still negotiating."  Turns out he was right.  Al Swearingen lives!
> 
> 2.  The Aryans can still kill Terry very easily.  There are plenty of them on the outside, plus they could burn the gym down.  They could show up when the Mexican wrestlers are doing their show and that would be complete mayhem!.  It is all about control and white supremacy with those guys,  You heard the guard say that the Aryans controlled the Warden and most of the staff.
> 
> 3.  I don' t think it was a set up to have Terry get into the fight in prison, but men like Finney know how to use a situation.  Look at how easily the Gov, caved in to him.  Finney could really be a supporter of his opponent and this was the perfect way to get rid of the incumbent.
> 
> 4.  I am not convinced that the "priest" is a real priest.  He could be a private investigator or journalist too.  He is quite underhanded in that he showed up at Bunchy's support group.  He could also be the body in the black plastic that Ray and Avi are burying.    That would make sense.  New thought...if this guy finds a way to hook up with Abby, then we know he is up to major bad.


 


lucywife said:


> That's what I am thinking too.
> Either way, "the priest" is one of those obsessed weirdos one should stay away from.


Just watched the last episode...I agree on "the priest" comments. Too many coincidences. 
I'm upset about the dog........................


----------



## lucywife

skyqueen said:


> Just watched the last episode...I agree on "the priest" comments. Too many coincidences.
> I'm upset about the dog........................


 I am too upset about the dog. It showed how little she actually cared for it (I don't think she cares for anyone, even her own kids btw) didn't even give it a name and gave up searching for the dog so easily.


----------



## betty.lee

lucywife said:


> I am too upset about the dog. It showed how little she actually cared for it (I don't think she cares for anyone, even her own kids btw) didn't even give it a name and gave up searching for the dog so easily.




Yup, she just wanted a warm body to fill her bed.


----------



## gracekelly

lucywife said:


> I am too upset about the dog. It showed how little she actually cared for it (I don't think she cares for anyone, even her own kids btw) didn't even give it a name and gave up searching for the dog so easily.



Guys! Don't be upset about the dog!  Dog showed superior smarts by getting out of that looney bin.  

OMG!  Mr. Finney aka Al Swearingen has been signed to next season Game of Thrones!  This guy gets around.  Maybe the dog is with him?


----------



## Brandless

Gosh, I didn't recognize Cheryl Ladd and Jack Wagner at first.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone else bored by the storyline this season? Not interested in the Finneys. Feel sorry for Ray and Terry. Want to punch Abbey and Connor in the face.


----------



## justwatchin

This was a short episode for me. I fast forwarded thru every scene with Abby.&#128528;


----------



## skyqueen

gracekelly said:


> Guys! Don't be upset about the dog!  Dog showed superior smarts by getting out of that looney bin.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Mr. Finney aka Al Swearingen has been signed to next season Game of Thrones!  This guy gets around.  Maybe the dog is with him?



Oh no...the dog came back [emoji80]



Brandless said:


> Gosh, I didn't recognize Cheryl Ladd and Jack Wagner at first.



I know [emoji15]


----------



## lucywife

Well, I'm glad that the doggie found its way back home unharmed. Just want to know if Ray lets it in because from the look on his face I can't tell. The whole hanging out at Finney's quarters is uncomfortable for me to watch, I don't know what that is. Looks like Ray lost his way.
They wasted too much time on Abby's scenes.


----------



## AnnaFreud

lucywife said:


> Well, I'm glad that the doggie found its way back home unharmed. Just want to know if Ray lets it in because from the look on his face I can't tell. The whole hanging out at Finney's quarters is uncomfortable for me to watch, I don't know what that is. Looks like Ray lost his way.
> They wasted too much time on Abby's scenes.




I was only half paying attention when Abbey came on. Was that her brother at the bar and her sister with the daughter? And why was she kissing that guy in the wheelchair? She is so inappropriate.


----------



## lucywife

AnnaFreud said:


> I was only half paying attention when Abbey came on. Was that her brother at the bar and her sister with the daughter? And why was she kissing that guy in the wheelchair? She is so inappropriate.


Yes, she's vulgar.


----------



## lucywife

I didn't try to figure out if that's Abby's brother's wife (the rough brunette) or Abby's sister. One with the gonorrhea is her niece, kind of overgrown to be a daughter of a rough brunette woman, but maybe the brunette woman had her when she was 11 (I wouldn't be surpsised). Anyway, I'm sure underneath it all they are very nice folk.


----------



## skyqueen

lucywife said:


> I didn't try to figure out if that's Abby's brother's wife (the rough brunette) or Abby's sister. One with the gonorrhea is her niece, kind of overgrown to be a daughter of a rough brunette woman, but maybe the brunette woman had her when she was 11 (I wouldn't be surpsised). Anyway, I'm sure underneath it all they are very nice folk.




Yes...Abby's brother and sister. Her family is just as  dysfunctional as Ray's family! The accents are really starting to bug me. [emoji15]


----------



## lucywife

Yes, with accents they are trying way too hard, jmo.


----------



## betty.lee

Brandless said:


> Gosh, I didn't recognize Cheryl Ladd and Jack Wagner at first.



My husband shouted out that he was on general hospital and melrose place. That was both eye opening and disturbing for me. LOL. 



AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone else bored by the storyline this season? Not interested in the Finneys. Feel sorry for Ray and Terry. Want to punch Abbey and Connor in the face.



Yes, it's kind of a snooze fest, I was only half paying attention too. Looks like the whole season is just going to be Paige and Andrew trying to control Ray, and he's so depressing. I miss Avi and Lena. 

Connor has a real scary mean streak! 



skyqueen said:


> Oh no...the dog came back [emoji80]
> I know [emoji15]



It's foreshadowing that Abby will be back. 



lucywife said:


> Well, I'm glad that the doggie found its way back home unharmed. Just want to know if Ray lets it in because from the look on his face I can't tell. The whole hanging out at Finney's quarters is uncomfortable for me to watch, I don't know what that is. Looks like Ray lost his way.
> They wasted too much time on Abby's scenes.



I totally agree. At least she explained the braces. 



AnnaFreud said:


> I was only half paying attention when Abbey came on. Was that her brother at the bar and her sister with the daughter? And why was she kissing that guy in the wheelchair? She is so inappropriate.



Yup her brother and sister and yes so dysfunctional. And yes, she so inappropriate! How is it ok to get drunk with your niece and let her miss a deadline.


----------



## AnnaFreud

betty.lee said:


> My husband shouted out that he was on general hospital and melrose place. That was both eye opening and disturbing for me. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's kind of a snooze fest, I was only half paying attention too. Looks like the whole season is just going to be Paige and Andrew trying to control Ray, and he's so depressing. I miss Avi and Lena.
> 
> Connor has a real scary mean streak!
> 
> 
> 
> It's foreshadowing that Abby will be back.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. At least she explained the braces.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup her brother and sister and yes so dysfunctional. And yes, she so inappropriate! How is it ok to get drunk with your niece and let her miss a deadline.




Yes, Connor definitely takes after Ray. Reminds me of that scene from the very first episode with that stalker guy. 

Abbey will definitely be back once she sees she can't get away from the dysfunction no matter where she goes. Also with Ray's money, she doesn't have to sleep on somebody's couch. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

lucywife said:


> Well, I'm glad that the doggie found its way back home unharmed. Just want to know if Ray lets it in because from the look on his face I can't tell. The whole hanging out at Finney's quarters is uncomfortable for me to watch, I don't know what that is. Looks like Ray lost his way.
> They wasted too much time on Abby's scenes.


I love that dog...hope Ray feeds him!
If I'm not mistaken...Ray signed a one year contract with Mr. Finney. Just long enough for this season. I don't think they'll be back next season....but we'll always have Abbey. UGH!


----------



## gracekelly

I liked the episode except for the Abby scenes as those were just boring.  I thought Ray "sold" his business to Finney.  In theory, he could leave at some point and join Avi and it would be a "new" business that Finney could not control.  That guy is Paige's husband?  What?  I don't see those two together at all.

Connor has shown his violent streak before, but it took a while and a shove to get him started.  That was the good news!  Why do I think that Bridget and the math teacher are going to do something inappropriate?


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I liked the episode except for the Abby scenes as those were just boring.  I thought Ray "sold" his business to Finney.  In theory, he could leave at some point and join Avi and it would be a "new" business that Finney could not control.  That guy is Paige's husband?  What?  I don't see those two together at all.
> 
> Connor has shown his violent streak before, but it took a while and a shove to get him started.  That was the good news!  Why do I think that Bridget and the math teacher are going to do something inappropriate?




I turned to my husband and said the same thing after she ran into him at the coffee shop. They will bond over their grief then who knows! 

So in this episode they explained that Paige got the braces to help with her migraines. That's a strange reason. Wonder how else they will work that into the season.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> I turned to my husband and said the same thing after she ran into him at the coffee shop. They will bond over their grief then who knows!
> 
> So in this episode they explained that Paige got the braces to help with her migraines. That's a strange reason. Wonder how else they will work that into the season.



I think Paige is very smart and she said all of that on purpose.  If she did not know about his tragedy, I would have believed it to be spontaneous, but not now.

All of Abby's Boston scenes did nothing more than convince me that she is low rent.  Lots of husbands work 24/7 to provide for the family.  She did not appreciate anything that Ray did for her or the family.  She certainly is living in a better house/neighborhood and has more money than when she was growing up. She is totally selfish and I think she sucks as a mother and her daughter knows it.  I think she is really on the same wave length as her gonorrhea niece.  And,  if I hear the F bomb one more time from Abby and her family 
As a word, it has ceased to have any real meaning or impact.


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> I think Paige is very smart and she said all of that on purpose.  If she did not know about his tragedy, I would have believed it to be spontaneous, but not now.
> 
> 
> 
> All of Abby's Boston scenes did nothing more than convince me that she is low rent.  Lots of husbands work 24/7 to provide for the family.  She did not appreciate anything that Ray did for her or the family.  She certainly is living in a better house/neighborhood and has more money than when she was growing up. She is totally selfish and I think she sucks as a mother and her daughter knows it.  I think she is really on the same wave length as her gonorrhea niece.  And,  if I hear the F bomb one more time from Abby and her family
> 
> As a word, it has ceased to have any real meaning or impact.




Did you mean Brigette telling the math teacher about her boyfriend? 

There should be an app to count how many times per episode we hear the F bomb. LOL


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> Did you mean Brigette telling the math teacher about her boyfriend?
> 
> There should be an app to count how many times per episode we hear the F bomb. LOL



Yes re the boyfriend.

We need a drinking game for the F bomb.  It should be comparable with the amount of alcohol consumed on this show.


----------



## lucywife

AnnaFreud said:


> I turned to my husband and said the same thing after she ran into him at the coffee shop. They will bond over their grief then who knows!


I think Brigitte is as manipulative as her father is, she really is a smart girl unlike her hothead brother, she tries to find a common ground with math teacher to improve her grade.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Last night's episode was a little more interesting. I wonder what the back story is with Paige and her father. How many of those "what did my father tell you" scenes with Ray and Paige are we going to get this season? Liked how Ray negotiated for 3% of the NFL team. Good move. 

How did the relationship with Bunchy and the Mexican wrestler girl progress so fast? From her giving him a private peep show in his office to him confessing his past to her and begging her to stay? 

Yay, an appearance with Lena!! Ray needs her!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Last night's episode was a little more interesting. I wonder what the back story is with Paige and her father. How many of those "what did my father tell you" scenes with Ray and Paige are we going to get this season? Liked how Ray negotiated for 3% of the NFL team. Good move.
> 
> How did the relationship with Bunchy and the Mexican wrestler girl progress so fast? From her giving him a private peep show in his office to him confessing his past to her and begging her to stay?
> 
> Yay, an appearance with Lena!! Ray needs her!




Ray will never see the 3%.  Once Mr. Finney finds out that Ray did a deal with the Paige, he will wrest it back from him and//or Ray may have to use it to get out of his contract with Finney.  I expect Abby to say something totally inappropriate at the Gov's reception.  She has the IQ of a cucumber.  I bet she thinks that Ray is sleeping with Paige and she will say something.  That comment by her sister that Ray jumps anything with a pulse rankled her.

Bunchy.  So sad.  He is easily manipulated and the girl realized that right away. Father Fake Priest is getting ready to move in for the kill.  Not sure if he is after the settlement money or getting more info on the death of the molester priest.  Either way, Ray will be killing him.  Now that I see that Ray bonded with Dog, Father Fakeroo is first on my list for the body that he and Avi bury.

Bridget got an A on her math test the old fashioned way!    Let's see if she writes an essay, as suggested by the teacher, about getting a D.


----------



## Tropigal3

I must say, I always considered Katie Homes as homely but the character she portrays, bold instead of mousy sweet, makes her look much more attractive.  Love his show!


----------



## gracekelly

Tropigal3 said:


> I must say, I always considered Katie Homes as homely but the character she portrays, bold instead of mousy sweet, makes her look much more attractive.  Love his show!



I think she is rather hard looking.  Maybe it is the braces lol!


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I think she is rather hard looking.  Maybe it is the braces lol!




I agree, I think she looks haggard like she either partied too much, is on drugs, or need sleep (or all 3).


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> Ray will never see the 3%.  Once Mr. Finney finds out that Ray did a deal with the Paige, he will wrest it back from him and//or Ray may have to use it to get out of his contract with Finney.  I expect Abby to say something totally inappropriate at the Gov's reception.  She has the IQ of a cucumber.  I bet she thinks that Ray is sleeping with Paige and she will say something.  That comment by her sister that Ray jumps anything with a pulse rankled her.
> 
> 
> 
> Bunchy.  So sad.  He is easily manipulated and the girl realized that right away. Father Fake Priest is getting ready to move in for the kill.  Not sure if he is after the settlement money or getting more info on the death of the molester priest.  Either way, Ray will be killing him.  Now that I see that Ray bonded with Dog, Father Fakeroo is first on my list for the body that he and Avi bury.
> 
> 
> 
> Bridget got an A on her math test the old fashioned way!    Let's see if she writes an essay, as suggested by the teacher, about getting a D.




Abbey is such a dumbass. What is she trying to prove by saying she was going to buy that bar when she still has to go ask Ray???


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> I agree, I think she looks haggard like she either partied too much, is on drugs, or need sleep (or all 3).



I think they are trying to show that she is business 24/7 and all her tension is giving her the migraines. They keep her in the simple blouse and skirt to keep up that image,  Of course the last blouse was silk charmeuse   What I want to know is what is up  with her husband?  Is he a beard for her?  He seems like a weenie.  I think her brother does enough drugs for the entire family.



AnnaFreud said:


> Abbey is such a dumbass. What is she trying to prove by saying she was going to buy that bar when she still has to go ask Ray???



Abby needs to think twice and speak once, but that is not in her playbook.  Too stupid.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I think they are trying to show that she is business 24/7 and all her tension is giving her the migraines. They keep her in the simple blouse and skirt to keep up that image,  Of course the last blouse was silk charmeuse   What I want to know is what is up  with her husband?  Is he a beard for her?  He seems like a weenie.  I think her brother does enough drugs for the entire family.
> 
> 
> 
> Abby needs to think twice and speak once, but that is not in her playbook.  Too stupid.




Haha, husband is like some lap dog for both Paige and Finney.


----------



## skyqueen

I'm happy about the damn dog...he seems to have won over Ray. I can see that dog riding shotgun in Ray's fancy Mercedes [emoji6]


----------



## AnnaFreud

skyqueen said:


> I'm happy about the damn dog...he seems to have won over Ray. I can see that dog riding shotgun in Ray's fancy Mercedes [emoji6]




Funny that he is also "dog" to Ray.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I think "dog" has the best storyline this season.


----------



## Tropigal3

gracekelly said:


> I think she is rather hard looking.  Maybe it is the braces lol!



Oh, I wondered why her teeth looked gray!  I thought she was a heavy smoker, lol!


----------



## lucywife

AnnaFreud said:


> Abbey is such a dumbass. What is she trying to prove by saying she was going to buy that bar when she still has to go ask Ray???


 she's an idiot.
She likes the money and doesn't care where it comes from (as she herself said to her father), yet calls Ray a hypocrite. She wanted to leave Ray, but once her cop boyfriend ran away, she is no longer leaving.


----------



## betty.lee

Mickey is going to get Connor killed. How stupid of him to bring Connor with him to meet with the Armenians. 

So was Abby's whole reason for saying she would buy he bar just to show off? She's such an idiot!


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> Mickey is going to get Connor killed. How stupid of him to bring Connor with him to meet with the Armenians.
> 
> So was Abby's whole reason for saying she would buy he bar just to show off? She's such an idiot!



I would hope that the series would not get that dark as to kill off Connor.  However, it would be interesting if he was put at such risk that Ray would have to ask Finney for another favor.  I love Jon Voight in this!  I think this is amongst the best things that he has ever done.  I think he is having the most fun with his role too.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I would hope that the series would not get that dark as to kill off Connor.  However, it would be interesting if he was put at such risk that Ray would have to ask Finney for another favor.  I love Jon Voight in this!  I think this is amongst the best things that he has ever done.  I think he is having the most fun with his role too.




Me too! His character is crazy but I love him. It's a great role for him. Can't imagine anyone else playing it.


----------



## lucywife

betty.lee said:


> So was Abby's whole reason for saying she would buy he bar just to show off? She's such an idiot!


 she's very compulsive, never thinks before she opens her mouth or does anything. Her sister was right.


----------



## betty.lee

AnnaFreud said:


> Me too! His character is crazy but I love him. It's a great role for him. Can't imagine anyone else playing it.



My sentiments exactly! 



lucywife said:


> she's very compulsive, never thinks before she opens her mouth or does anything. Her sister was right.



Right?! I bet her siblings can't stand her either and we're glad to see her go, especially after she didn't deliver.


----------



## AnnaFreud

What the what!!  Finney is in love with Varick?! That is just crazy. 

Also, I don't blame Ray for refusing Paige's advances. Her metal mouth coming at him would scare me too! 

Are the Aryans really after Terry or is his Parkinson's making him paranoid? I read on FB that it was Bunchy who accidentally left the weights on Terry's desk. I need to rewatch this episode. Also cannot believe he convinced Teresa to come back to LA with him.


----------



## betty.lee

AnnaFreud said:


> What the what!!  Finney is in love with Varick?! That is just crazy.
> 
> Also, I don't blame Ray for refusing Paige's advances. Her metal mouth coming at him would scare me too!
> 
> Are the Aryans really after Terry or is his Parkinson's making him paranoid? I read on FB that it was Bunchy who accidentally left the weights on Terry's desk. I need to rewatch this episode. Also cannot believe he convinced Teresa to come back to LA with him.




That Finney curveball was crazy! The slate is clean again after the governor lost tho. Andrew put on a good show but I think he craves the power more than the money.  When Paige said to him, "make the deal, I'll never ask you for anything again" she was banking on all that NFL money so now it's back to relying on the good graces of daddy and trying to make that hustle! 

I'm not surprised that Teresa went back to Bunchy. They understand each other. She likes controlling him and he likes it.  

In the very end of the episode you see Bunchy put another weight down to hold down the papers. I think we might have even briefly seen him out the weight down in an earlier episode too but I could be imagining things. 

But I'm dying over Bunchy's mystery friend.

Oh and Paige, she is one sneaking bish, saying to Abby that Ray is devoted to her. That woman has balls but just not enough to beat daddy at the game.


----------



## AnnaFreud

betty.lee said:


> That Finney curveball was crazy! The slate is clean again after the governor lost tho. Andrew put on a good show but I think he craves the power more than the money.  When Paige said to him, "make the deal, I'll never ask you for anything again" she was banking on all that NFL money so now it's back to relying on the good graces of daddy and trying to make that hustle!
> 
> I'm not surprised that Teresa went back to Bunchy. They understand each other. She likes controlling him and he likes it.
> 
> In the very end of the episode you see Bunchy put another weight down to hold down the papers. I think we might have even briefly seen him out the weight down in an earlier episode too but I could be imagining things.
> 
> But I'm dying over Bunchy's mystery friend.
> 
> Oh and Paige, she is one sneaking bish, saying to Abby that Ray is devoted to her. That woman has balls but just not enough to beat daddy at the game.




What was Bunchy thinking telling that guy about he and Ray shooting the priest. Ugh!! Another mess for Ray to clean up. 

What was up with Finney's son being all smiley at the party? Was it he who spilled the beans on Ray's NFL deal with Paige?


----------



## betty.lee

AnnaFreud said:


> What was Bunchy thinking telling that guy about he and Ray shooting the priest. Ugh!! Another mess for Ray to clean up.
> 
> What was up with Finney's son being all smiley at the party? Was it he who spilled the beans on Ray's NFL deal with Paige?




Oh right, Finney's son, he can't be written off yet, he definitely has an agenda! 

That whole family will be the death of Ray! Poor Ray, he wants to come clean and become legitimate.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

AnnaFreud said:


> What was Bunchy thinking telling that guy about he and Ray shooting the priest. Ugh!! Another mess for Ray to clean up.
> 
> *What was up with Finney's son being all smiley at the party? Was it he who spilled the beans on Ray's NFL deal with Paige*?



That was my thought, too.  And, I thought the Donovan family was dysfunctional, they can't hold a candle to the Finneys.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> What the what!!  Finney is in love with Varick?! That is just crazy.
> 
> Also, I don't blame Ray for refusing Paige's advances. Her metal mouth coming at him would scare me too!
> 
> Are the Aryans really after Terry or is his Parkinson's making him paranoid? I read on FB that it was Bunchy who accidentally left the weights on Terry's desk. I need to rewatch this episode. Also cannot believe he convinced Teresa to come back to LA with him.




That was ridiculous about Finney and Varick!  Was Paige the beard and now she is stuck with the guy?  
No chemistry between Paige and Ray IMO.  Braces are a non-starter lol!

Bunchy played right into Father Fakeroo's hands.  The preview shows him with Ray and telling him to confess his sin too.  I don't think that Ray is the confessing type  I still think that Father Fakeroo will end up in the body bag.

I do think that Terry is at risk even if he is hallucinating.  This may end up like the little girl crying wolf.

Bunchy and the girl.  Hmmm....interesting dynamic there.  I can't believe that she would have left her family.  Maybe she is in cahoots with the brother to get the money.  On the other hand, maybe she really did want to get away from them and that life.  She would be really good at running the gym.  She would make a profit and not take any BS.  Of course Ray doesn't want the gym to make a profit 

Thought the teacher and Bridget comparing pix of the dead loved ones was sweet and sad.

So far, people do not get fairy tale happy endings on this show so I think all of the above characters will end up in the loo or dead one way or the other.


----------



## lucywife

AnnaFreud said:


> What was Bunchy thinking telling that guy about he and Ray shooting the priest. Ugh!! Another mess for Ray to clean up.
> 
> What was up with Finney's son being all smiley at the party? Was it he who spilled the beans on Ray's NFL deal with Paige?


 I am curious about Finney's son too. No love lost between brother and sister for sure, the mother was drinking quietly while  Finney Sr. ran around spewing venom. I'm confused with family's dynamic,  clearly they can barely tolerate each other, yet they are so wealthy that every single one of them can buy an individual island to avoid the unpleasantness of staying in one house and doing everything together.

Bunchy...I feel helpless with this guy, he's just naturally stupid just like Abbie and Ray's son are (forgot boy's name). There are some seriously dumb people around Ray.


----------



## gracekelly

lucywife said:


> I am curious about Finney's son too. No love lost between brother and sister for sure, the mother was drinking quietly while  Finney Sr. ran around spewing venom. I'm confused with family's dynamic,  clearly they can barely tolerate each other, yet they are so wealthy that every single one of them can buy an individual island to avoid the unpleasantness of staying in one house and doing everything together.
> 
> Bunchy...I feel helpless with this guy, he's just naturally stupid just like Abbie and Ray's son are (forgot boy's name). There are some seriously dumb people around Ray.



I think that Finney's son spilled the news to him.  He appears to be paranoid (from the drugs?) regarding being cut out of the business and the money.  He didn't want to sell the studio.  He and Paige are oil and water.


----------



## gracekelly

So Father Fakeroo really is a priest, however, I think he has a few screws loose.  I still think he will end up dead.

The Minassians are going to come after Mickey in a big way and it won't be pretty.

Ray.  You. Are. Stupid.  Paige. Is. Bad. News.


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> So Father Fakeroo really is a priest, however, I think he has a few screws loose.  I still think he will end up dead.
> 
> The Minassians are going to come after Mickey in a big way and it won't be pretty.
> 
> Ray.  You. Are. Stupid.  Paige. Is. Bad. News.




Do we actually know he went upstairs with her? I can't tell if he did or didn't. DH seems to think he didn't.


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> Do we actually know he went upstairs with her? I can't tell if he did or didn't. DH seems to think he didn't.



It looked to me like he did.  Why?  He is helping her on the the NFL deal, but he doesn't have to do that.


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> It looked to me like he did.  Why?  He is helping her on the the NFL deal, but he doesn't have to do that.




I think the verdict is still out for me on that one but if he did I would be kind of surprised. He has been very sedated this season, I'm not sure if I'm liking this new Ray.


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> I think the verdict is still out for me on that one but if he did I would be kind of surprised. He has been very sedated this season, I'm not sure if I'm liking this new Ray.



You think he is different?  I think he always walks around like a zombie.


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> You think he is different?  I think he always walks around like a zombie.



The thing is that it would be so incredibly stupid of him to do anything with Paige since it looks like things are so much better with Abby.  But....it would prove her sister's point about him going with anything that breathes.


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> The thing is that it would be so incredibly stupid of him to do anything with Paige since it looks like things are so much better with Abby.  But....it would prove her sister's point about him going with anything that breathes.




I do. He always had very few words but this season he seems less intense, just very tired.  I suppose that's the character development, he has been through quite a lot in a very short period.  IMHO he is less bad *** this season and I think the whole Finney situation has been quite emasculating for him.


----------



## skyqueen

In his quest to become legitimate, Ray has tried to mend his ways...but after a few more screw jobs I bet the old Ray resurfaces. Will the priest be his next victim?
More to the point...where the hell was the dog?


----------



## trucoachaddict

betty.lee said:


> Do we actually know he went upstairs with her? I can't tell if he did or didn't. DH seems to think he didn't.




I knew he was going to sleep with her. She's ruthless and heartless. I remember the beginning of the first season he seemed like he was faithful. But then the type of life he lives. BTW Is it me or has Katie Holmes aged so much in the last few years.


----------



## skyqueen

I liked tonight's episode...a nice little twist!
Anyone know how many episodes left?


----------



## AnnaFreud

skyqueen said:


> I liked tonight's episode...a nice little twist!
> Anyone know how many episodes left?




I liked the last two episodes. Felt like Ray was back to his usual self again. And yes! The team (Ray, Lena, Avi) is back together!! 

Do you know how that bible got there? Abby set up the room but where would she have gotten a bible given to Ray by that priest?


----------



## lucywife

AnnaFreud said:


> Do you know how that bible got there? Abby set up the room but where would she have gotten a bible given to Ray by that priest?


I thought it was given to Ray by his mother, Mary Donovan.


----------



## gracekelly

lucywife said:


> I thought it was given to Ray by his mother, Mary Donovan.


 Yes it had her name in it.  I think he was finally having a restful sleep too. I was even able to stomach Abby this episode.  She seems calmer and more accepting of Ray's behavior.

Well they really played me!  So it was Varick and the Priest's files that got the barn fire.  Good to see the team working together again though I don't think that Ray will ever completely forgive Avi.  Love the way they went all forensic about DNA in the sewage pipes.  They could do a crossover epi with CSI lol!  You had he feeling that this was not the first time they all had been to that dance.  The sang froid!

Want to smack Bridget.  Hope she doesn't get the math teacher into hot water. 

Paige is such a biatch.  Was her entire marriage a sham from day one or did that come later?.  I don't see her falling for Varick in the first place.  Without a body, I think she is going to have a problem dissolving the marriage, but she may not really care.  She doesn't strike me as the loving type who really wants a husband and family.  Despite what he said, I think that Finney really did care for Varick as much as he can care for another person.

What happens with Mickey et al. should be very interesting in future episodes.


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> I liked tonight's episode...a nice little twist!
> Anyone know how many episodes left?


It runs until the end of September-maybe 4 or 5?


----------



## gracekelly

2 more


----------



## AnnaFreud

lucywife said:


> I thought it was given to Ray by his mother, Mary Donovan.




The last scene shows Ray turning the bible to the back and there was a note written to him from Father Danny.


----------



## skyqueen

gracekelly said:


> Well they really played me!  So it was Varick and the Priest's files that got the barn fire.  Good to see the team working together again though I don't think that Ray will ever completely forgive Avi.  Love the way they went all forensic about DNA in the sewage pipes.  They could do a crossover epi with CSI lol!  You had he feeling that this was not the first time they all had been to that dance.  The sang froid!


LOL! I thought of CSI, too!



gracekelly said:


> 2 more


Thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> The last scene shows Ray turning the bible to the back and there was a note written to him from Father Danny.



OK, but it was his mother's prayer book originally, right?


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> OK, but it was his mother's prayer book originally, right?




Yeah, I guess I was wondering if maybe he did love his abuser. He was so defensive when Father Romero said it and it looked like he knew that note was there as he turned to it when he picked up the bible.


----------



## gracekelly

Oh Boy!  Ray is in for a roller coaster ride!  Ed Cochran, former head of the LA FBI Office is the guy working for the NFL to vet the team.  He looked so awful and acted so pathetic, it took me a while to figure out who the guy was.  He has sunk so low that I wonder what Ray can do to him to make it all work.  Perhaps Finney will take this one on since he has all the juice to make things happen.  I doubt that he could get him reinstated with the FBI, but he could do something for him.

Bridget and the Math Teacher:  Painful and I don't like it.  He will lose his job.  It happened to a student teacher when I was in high school.  He took a senior girl to a faculty event and after that he was gone.  No bueno.  This is a private school and they can fire him easily on a morals clause.

I thought the wedding was very sweet and the funniest line came from Ray when Terry said that Ray couldn't take communion.  "It's only a f*ing cracker!"

Grace Zabriskie is eating the scenery with her portrayal of Mrs. Minassian!  she's great!  She needs more screen time.

Mickey...I think that Ray is feeling sorry for him.  Glad to see Brendan stand up to him too.


----------



## lucywife

AnnaFreud said:


> Yeah, I guess I was wondering if maybe he did love his abuser. He was so defensive when Father Romero said it and it looked like he knew that note was there as he turned to it when he picked up the bible.



 I think the opposite. Note from the abuser makes this Bible a mockery.


----------



## lucywife

Wonder how Ray feels about Terry and Abbie, I hope he's not thinking anything bad. Terry looks like a new man, good for him. Abbie is actually being as normal as she could possibly be lately, she needs a project to keep her occupied and feel good about herself (like a 3 year old). 
Bridget is a manipulator, she's her father's daughter.


----------



## lurkernomore

I enjoyed this episode. I thought the wedding was really sweet, and the reception actually worked in the gym.
I did think that there were way more f-bombs this episode (and that is saying a lot), and I totally dislike the student-teacher storyline - it seems contrived ...


----------



## gracekelly

Hmmm.  Another murder to cover up is in the future?  I can't believe that the NFL deal will really go through, but who knows?  Bridget needs to be b*tch slapped in a big way!  oor Terry.  He always goes for the wrong married woman.  Mickey is not going anywhere despite what he says unless we will be treated to Jon Voight on Thorazine next season.   He may use his non compos mentis to do worse things thinking it will get him off the hook.  Don't think so, Mickey.


----------



## AnnaFreud

The last few episodes have been great! Finally feel like the old Ray is back! Wow, that scene inside the banquet hall with the Armenians and all those guns drawn. Funny how all was forgotten once Hasmig showed up and declared Ray "a friend to all Armenians." LOL! The story line with Cochran is getting tense. I guess Ray pretty much ruined his life and he's out for vengeance! His remark about Paige and needing Invisalign had me ROTFLMAO...probably what all of us have been thinking all season. I thought it was kinda far fetch that Cochran just happened to notice the missing poker, just happened to think that was significant, and just happened to spot it in those storage pictures. What do you think Ray is thinking when he looks at Abbey and Terry together (like at the wedding reception dancing)? Is he feeling jealous or more like appreciative that Abbey is being so good to his brother?


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> The last few episodes have been great! Finally feel like the old Ray is back! Wow, that scene inside the banquet hall with the Armenians and all those guns drawn. Funny how all was forgotten once Hasmig showed up and declared Ray "a friend to all Armenians." LOL! The story line with Cochran is getting tense. I guess Ray pretty much ruined his life and he's out for vengeance! His remark about Paige and needing Invisalign had me ROTFLMAO...probably what all of us have been thinking all season. I thought it was kinda far fetch that Cochran just happened to notice the missing poker, just happened to think that was significant, and just happened to spot it in those storage pictures. What do you think Ray is thinking when he looks at Abbey and Terry together (like at the wedding reception dancing)? Is he feeling jealous or more like appreciative that Abbey is being so good to his brother?



I think Ray feels sad when he looks at Terry and Abby.  He wishes that he could have the easy rapport that they seem to have.  Abbys radar was right on when she figured that Ray had slept with Paige.  The funny thing is that when Ray does tell her the truth, she doesn't seem to believe him.  Re the poker:  how is it that Cochran even noticed that it was not present with the fireplace tools?  There could be many reasons for that.  I don't feel sorry for Cochran at all.  He was in a position where anything off could get him fired.  He was playing fast and loose with the wife swapping and with a fellow junior to him in the office!  He was too arrogant,  That is going to come back and bite him again.  He was feeling his oats once he thought he had something on Ray and Finney.


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> I think Ray feels sad when he looks at Terry and Abby.  He wishes that he could have the easy rapport that they seem to have.  Abbys radar was right on when she figured that Ray had slept with Paige.  The funny thing is that when Ray does tell her the truth, she doesn't seem to believe him.  Re the poker:  how is it that Cochran even noticed that it was not present with the fireplace tools?  There could be many reasons for that.  I don't feel sorry for Cochran at all.  He was in a position where anything off could get him fired.  He was playing fast and loose with the wife swapping and with a fellow junior to him in the office!  He was too arrogant,  That is going to come back and bite him again.  He was feeling his oats once he thought he had something on Ray and Finney.




Yeah, Cochran was too cocky and was easily outed last season. I think he had that coming to him but I did feel a little sorry for him when he was saying his daily affirmations and eating his sad little sandwich at his desk while his coworkers went out to lunch without him. 

Omg that scene where Ray, Lena, and Avi kept saying "dick pic" had me LOL!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Yeah, Cochran was too cocky and was easily outed last season. I think he had that coming to him but I did feel a little sorry for him when he was saying his daily affirmations and eating his sad little sandwich at his desk while his coworkers went out to lunch without him.
> 
> *Omg that scene where Ray, Lena, and Avi kept saying "dick pic" had me LOL*!




They will have to use it against him too!


----------



## skyqueen

gracekelly said:


> They will have to use it against him too!


Unless they kill him first!
Did I miss something...where is the dog?


----------



## gracekelly

skyqueen said:


> Unless they kill him first!
> Did I miss something...where is the dog?



Yeah, it looked like the baseball bat was getting some action.  The dog is on "hiatus"  I think he heard the positive buzz and he wants more money and is renegotiating his contract


----------



## betty.lee

gracekelly said:


> Yeah, it looked like the baseball bat was getting some action.  The dog is on "hiatus"  I think he heard the positive buzz and he wants more money and is renegotiating his contract




He barked when Paige came to visit.


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> He barked when Paige came to visit.



He is getting a residual for that bark


----------



## skyqueen

gracekelly said:


> Yeah, it looked like the baseball bat was getting some action.  The dog is on "hiatus"  I think he heard the positive buzz and he wants more money and is renegotiating his contract


 


betty.lee said:


> He barked when Paige came to visit.


 


gracekelly said:


> He is getting a residual for that bark


Woof!


----------



## gracekelly

Mickey can never leave.  He is the life of the party here with his wack schemes.  Why his family, whom he lies to and gets into trouble, can not see him for the con artist he is, is beyond me.  For a nanosecond Darryl wised up, but then fell for it all over again.  

The Finney affair was tied up a little too nicely.  Are the police going to forget about Avi's face on the driver's license?  Is Paige really going to get the team and is Ray going to keep his percentage?  Considering that he "gave" Paige her father's fortune and business, he should get more than 3%

We need to turn the clock back a few hundred years and send Bridget to a nunnery.  They will never be able to reason with her as she is too smart for that. Once she turns 18, I think she will leave.   Her brother is just acting stupid and naive.  Really!


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> Mickey can never leave.  He is the life of the party here with his wack schemes.  Why his family, whom he lies to and gets into trouble, can not see him for the con artist he is, is beyond me.  For a nanosecond Darryl wised up, but then fell for it all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> The Finney affair was tied up a little too nicely.  Are the police going to forget about Avi's face on the driver's license?  Is Paige really going to get the team and is Ray going to keep his percentage?  Considering that he "gave" Paige her father's fortune and business, he should get more than 3%
> 
> 
> 
> We need to turn the clock back a few hundred years and send Bridget to a nunnery.  They will never be able to reason with her as she is too smart for that. Once she turns 18, I think she will leave.   Her brother is just acting stupid and naive.  Really!




Seriously! Mickey gets Bunchy arrested right before his wedding and gets Daryl in trouble with the Armenian mafia but all is forgiven because he has Alzheimer's. It seems every season ends with Ray getting rid of Mickey and every season starts with Mickey worming his way back into town. SMH at Conor and his naivety regarding the sex worker. No you do not have a chance with her! Why doesn't he have any friends? And ugh, Bridget. I want to smack her across her smug face. I'm glad the teacher closed the door on her and Abbey went to get her stupid a$$ home. 

Yeah, even if Finney is found guilty for murder can't Ray still get in trouble for being an accessory after the fact? The cops know Avi works for him and it's clearly Avi in those pictures. 

Did they just dropped off Cochran at his work place? He's lucky he only got shot in the leg after all the trouble he stirred up for Ray. Waiting for the dick pic to surface.


----------



## skyqueen

gracekelly said:


> Mickey can never leave.  He is the life of the party here with his wack schemes.


Never leave...he's the resident sh!t stirrer. Never a dull moment!



AnnaFreud said:


> Waiting for the dick pic to surface.


Yup!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Seriously! Mickey gets Bunchy arrested right before his wedding and gets Daryl in trouble with the Armenian mafia but all is forgiven because he has Alzheimer's. It seems every season ends with Ray getting rid of Mickey and every season starts with Mickey worming his way back into town. SMH at Conor and his naivety regarding the sex worker. No you do not have a chance with her! Why doesn't he have any friends? And ugh, Bridget. I want to smack her across her smug face. I'm glad the teacher closed the door on her and Abbey went to get her stupid a$$ home.
> 
> Yeah, even if Finney is found guilty for murder can't Ray still get in trouble for being an accessory after the fact? The cops know Avi works for him and it's clearly Avi in those pictures.
> 
> *Did they just dropped off Cochran at his work place? He's lucky he only got shot in the leg after all the trouble he stirred up for Ray. Waiting for the dick pic to surface*.




I am hoping that when he gets up to his desk, they will have it on his screen saver and everyone in the office will be laughing at him!

You do wonder about the accessory aspect of this. Paige could be accused of the same thing since she told them she saw it too.  Not reporting a murder is OK?  Doubt that!  On the other hand, if she is bringing the team/jobs to LA, all will be forgiven.

I was afraid the teacher was going to let her in. The guy needs a peep hole in the door to see who is knocking!

Any chance that Abby and Terry will go back to Boston and run the bar?  Could we be that lucky?



skyqueen said:


> Never leave...he's the resident sh!t stirrer. Never a dull moment!


Perfect description of Mickey!  I have never loved Jon Voight more than I do in this role.


----------



## lurkernomore

I actually would have been happy if last night was the final episode of the season. I have a feeling it isn't going to end well for a few next week...


----------



## sthrncin

Oh last night finale still hurts! Wow.


----------



## lucywife

I think it was a good ending. Ray is redeemed and forgiven (he has to forgive himself, which is the most difficult part) and him and Terry are alive. Mickey left, Daryl is able to see straight, I feel bad that he lost his girlfriend, he really loved her. 
I'm glad Bridget decided to leave, she needs to taste some reality and frankly she annoys me almost as much as Abbie does.


----------



## sthrncin

Yeah Bridget is a spoiled little brat. I'm glad to see Ray beat that teacher of hers. I was so scared Terry was going to die. Where is the priest taking Ray?


----------



## AnnaFreud

That scene with Ray in the confessional. Wow!! The acting was so good. Ray really needs to be in therapy to deal with his abuse and how it has affected how he relates to people. He seems worse off than Bunchy. 

Omg Bunchy is going to be someone's father!!

Abbey looks like she really cares for Terry. So glad he's alive! 

Bridget needs to GTFO! If her math teacher was just some boy, no way she would be so gaga over him. He's kind of a dork. She definitely gets the award for most annoying character this season (next to Paige's mouth).


----------



## skyqueen

I liked the finale! I think Ray really loved and trusted Father Danny...and it still haunts him. The acting was spot on!


----------



## betty.lee

AnnaFreud said:


> That scene with Ray in the confessional. Wow!! The acting was so good. Ray really needs to be in therapy to deal with his abuse and how it has affected how he relates to people. He seems worse off than Bunchy.
> 
> Omg Bunchy is going to be someone's father!!
> 
> Abbey looks like she really cares for Terry. So glad he's alive!
> 
> Bridget needs to GTFO! If her math teacher was just some boy, no way she would be so gaga over him. He's kind of a dork. She definitely gets the award for most annoying character this season (next to Paige's mouth).







skyqueen said:


> I liked the finale! I think Ray really loved and trusted Father Danny...and it still haunts him. The acting was spot on!




wow best acting scene all season. bravo liev! I think he's phenomenal.

I still miss the damn dog tho and I didn't get the black crow scene?


----------



## skyqueen

betty.lee said:


> I still miss the damn dog tho and I didn't get the black crow scene?


LOL! I loved the dog, too! 
Maybe next season the dog will be involved more...a kinder, gentler Ray?
Could the crow be a symbol for the bad things that happened?


----------



## lurkernomore

a lot of violence....I couldn't watch when Mickey slashed the women's throat...although it kind of had to happen
I don't get where the priest is taking Ray, and I am liking Bunchey's wife more and more. Already looking forward to next season....


----------



## AnnaFreud

lurkernomore said:


> a lot of violence....I couldn't watch when Mickey slashed the women's throat...although it kind of had to happen
> I don't get where the priest is taking Ray, and I am liking Bunchey's wife more and more. Already looking forward to next season....




Did it look like Bunchy and his wife were living at the gym?


----------



## addisonshopper

I just found out about this show .. YIKES i am hooked..... I am on episode 5 season 2....... i dare read the last pages of this thread don't want to spoil it for myself.. i am missing all my other shows focused on this one
amazing0- Love John Voight as Mickey


----------



## gracekelly

skyqueen said:


> I liked the finale! I think Ray really loved and trusted Father Danny...and it still haunts him. The acting was spot on!



+1  

That answered a lot of questions for me.  What a scene!

Bunchy, excuse me, Brendan, and the wifey have a pretty strange relationship.  What happens when the kids walk in on them with that kind of sex play?  Yes, I think they are living at the gym.  

Poor Terry.  At least he will live.  

I hope never to see Bridget again.  Sniveling teenager and she can keep her teen angst to herself.  Felt sorry for the math teacher schnook, but he never should have gone to the motel and should have called her mother.  Connor was MIA.  Happy for that too.  

Did Mickey finally learn something?  Maybe, but he will forget it all once he hits Vegas.  

Hoping that Daryl has a better life after this.

Ba bye Katie Holmes.  Hope not to see you again either.


----------



## lurkernomore

AnnaFreud said:


> Did it look like Bunchy and his wife were living at the gym?





gracekelly said:


> +1
> 
> That answered a lot of questions for me.  What a scene!
> 
> Bunchy, excuse me, Brendan, and the wifey have a pretty strange relationship.  What happens when the kids walk in on them with that kind of sex play?  Yes, I think they are living at the gym.
> 
> Poor Terry.  At least he will live.
> 
> I hope never to see Bridget again.  Sniveling teenager and she can keep her teen angst to herself.  Felt sorry for the math teacher schnook, but he never should have gone to the motel and should have called her mother.  Connor was MIA.  Happy for that too.
> 
> Did Mickey finally learn something?  Maybe, but he will forget it all once he hits Vegas.
> 
> Hoping that Daryl has a better life after this.
> 
> Ba bye Katie Holmes.  Hope not to see you again either.



Did it seem like the gym? The room seemed brighter, but I think I was distracted by their ummm, activities


----------



## betty.lee

lurkernomore said:


> a lot of violence....I couldn't watch when Mickey slashed the women's throat...although it kind of had to happen
> I don't get where the priest is taking Ray, and I am liking Bunchey's wife more and more. Already looking forward to next season....



Yes that was a pretty hard scene to watch for me too, partly because I don't see Mickey as that violent. 

I thought it ironic when she said, "do you think you can kill my boys and get away it?" like she somehow thought she wasn't going to die too? 



gracekelly said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> That answered a lot of questions for me.  What a scene!
> 
> 
> 
> Bunchy, excuse me, Brendan, and the wifey have a pretty strange relationship.  What happens when the kids walk in on them with that kind of sex play?  Yes, I think they are living at the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Terry.  At least he will live.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope never to see Bridget again.  Sniveling teenager and she can keep her teen angst to herself.  Felt sorry for the math teacher schnook, but he never should have gone to the motel and should have called her mother.  Connor was MIA.  Happy for that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mickey finally learn something?  Maybe, but he will forget it all once he hits Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that Daryl has a better life after this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ba bye Katie Holmes.  Hope not to see you again either.




I'm not sorry to see Katie leave either, I hope Bridgette never comes back too. 

At first I felt sorry for poor old math teacher, but what an idiot, why let her in the house? why go to the motel right?! Call the cops, call her parents. The fact that Ray can still put he hurt on someone after he got shot tho...phew!


----------



## gracekelly

betty.lee said:


> Yes that was a pretty hard scene to watch for me too, partly because I don't see Mickey as that violent.
> 
> I thought it ironic when she said, "do you think you can kill my boys and get away it?" like she somehow thought she wasn't going to die too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sorry to see Katie leave either, I hope Bridgette never comes back too.
> 
> At first I felt sorry for poor old math teacher, but what an idiot, why let her in the house? why go to the motel right?! Call the cops, call her parents. *The fact that Ray can still put he hurt on someone after he got shot tho...phew!*





I write that off to the same fictional conceit that enables a person to drive from Bel Air to Venice in 10 min.  When he opened his car trunk for the new shirt, I expected him to pull out a complete medical kit and dress his own wound!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Seriously. Good luck going anywhere in West LA in 10 minutes.


----------



## skyqueen

gracekelly said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> I write that off to the same fictional conceit that enables a person to drive from Bel Air to Venice in 10 min.  When he opened his car trunk for the new shirt, I expected him to pull out a complete medical kit and dress his own wound!


LOL! Funny...both our shows, Ray Donovan and Penny Dreadful, have several key characters heading for the hills in the season finale.



AnnaFreud said:


> Seriously. Good luck going anywhere in West LA in 10 minutes.


Ain't that the truth!!! One time it took me almost 2 hours to get from Brentwood to LAX. UGH!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Seriously. Good luck going anywhere in West LA in 10 minutes.



It also reminds me of the show  24 when they had a nuclear bomb detonate in Santa Clarita and the rest of LA had no clue  Gee, is that smog or fallout?   Of course Jack also was able to zip around LA and was 10 min from his destination.  

Plus, Ray has a super Mercedes that never needs gas or a tune-up.  I want.


----------



## addisonshopper

Wait a minute what happened to Katie holmes- Paige. Did i miss that scene---


----------



## AnnaFreud

addisonshopper said:


> Wait a minute what happened to Katie holmes- Paige. Did i miss that scene---




From what I recall, Ray put her up in his LA apartment to ride out the media sh!tstorm after her father's arrest. I think that was the end of her storyline.


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> From what I recall, Ray put her up in his LA apartment to ride out the media sh!tstorm after her father's arrest. I think that was the end of her storyline.



But could she come back?  Is the concept of the NFL team a dead issue?


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> But could she come back?  Is the concept of the NFL team a dead issue?




Not sure. I mean since they didn't kill off her character, she could technically come back but I don't think Paige was very well liked overall so I doubt it. Maybe next season they will reference Ray's NFL deal in passing and we will see the Donovan's flaunting more money.


----------



## gracekelly

I think the team concept is going to die because of the taint of Andrew Finney.  We'll see.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reminder!!! New season starts this Sunday night!!!!!


----------



## taniherd

Bump! 
It's good to see Lisa Bonet on this new season even though the character she's playing is a drug addict and in love with her boxer brother/boyfriend. [emoji849]


----------



## Tropigal3

taniherd said:


> Bump!
> It's good to see Lisa Bonet on this new season even though the character she's playing is a drug addict and in love with her boxer brother/boyfriend. [emoji849]



Yeah, she looks beautiful even as an addict.  Too bad her role was short lived.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I've been disappointed with this season (though its better than last season didn't like the Katie Holmes/NFL football story line).  I feel in the first two seasons we saw a backstory unfold with the child abuse and that helped explain alot of the character's actions and motivations.  I feel there isn't much personal growth or arc in their storylines - just more scandals to cover up and more violence.  
I'd like to have more of the back story of Avi and his other assistant (I forget her name - but she's cool).
I  think Jon Voigt is brilliant as Mickey - right now I'm just coming back for his performances.


----------



## skyqueen

Anyone watch the season premier? A bit shocked


----------



## Ceeyahd

skyqueen said:


> Anyone watch the season premier? A bit shocked



What? I missed this... I love this series. Was it last night?


----------



## skyqueen

Ceeyahd said:


> What? I missed this... I love this series. Was it last night?


Yup...but it's ON DEMAND now. Let me know what you think.................


----------



## imgg

skyqueen said:


> Anyone watch the season premier? A bit shocked


What happened to this show?  The first episode in this new season was horrible.  I was bored out of my mind, the episode went nowhere.  I won't be able to watch an entire season just to find out how Abby died.


----------



## Ceeyahd

It looks like we are in store for some sadness. 

The first show of the Season always bleeds in different directions without explaining much. It does seem like there will be a lot of flashbacks in store for the season. I don't mind flashback esque stories, but I know it's difficult for some to watch flashback and present going on at the same time. My husband hates It.


----------



## Tivo

This show had so much potential. But it's just too dreary and predictable now. Liev is hot, though! 
And I've always hated Abby, so not sad about her.


----------



## gracekelly

I wasn't crazy about the opener. It has potential if Susan Sarandon is around. She knows how to spice things up. They will eventually clarify what happened with Abby.


----------



## skyqueen

I was surprised with the change in dynamics concerning Ray/Abby's relationship, as well as Abby's death, in the first episode. Watched last night and now I'm curious...............


----------



## gracekelly

I was a little disgusted.  For the entire run of the show, Abby was hardly seen and when she was, Ray treated her badly most of the time.  Now this is turning into the St. Abby show.  It's great for Paula Malcomson , but I am not a fan.  I am expecting her to have a brain tumor as a metastase from her breast cancer and she is going to take an overdose of pills because she doesn't want her family to suffer through it with her.  Where her being an organ donor will fit in I don't know, except that Ray must have put the kibosh on that and now his daughter is mad at him for it.


----------



## paula3boys

I know this is an older thread, but wondering who watched Ray Donovan: The Movie and what your thoughts were about how they tied up loose ends from the series.


----------

